# Describe your first time anal



## tomdpimp

Anal sex is one of the few acts that most people don't want to post about.  But I think this is the perfect place to describe what you felt the first time you had anal sex.  Did you receive or give?  Was it spontaneous or planned?  Did you orgasm or hate it?


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Given. haven't received yet.

First time was nice - I was 17, and with a girlfriend I loved immensely - we worked her up slowly over months, from one to a few fingers, then using a dildo, then onto fucking her in the ass, which she loved so we did it 3 times that day...the last time wasn't very funny though, coz she asked me to really bang her and it got messy (luckily not painful), but considering we were both pretty inexperienced it took a while for us to do it again.

It was spontaneous at the time, but alround it was planned, as I describe above.


----------



## tomdpimp

3 times.  I'm guessing that it became a regular act with her unless the mess scared her.


----------



## SkagKush

first time was with a dome and lots of lube.... girl thought it hurt, wasnt great...

but more recently... just lots of lube and this girl loves it.... was fucking great


----------



## Pagey

Ugh I didn't like it. We prepared for months but it still hurt like a bitch and it made me feel nauseous and uncomfortable. I tried to force myself to go on cuz he seemed to be having such a good time but then decided why should he be enjoying it so much while I was in pain?
x)


----------



## tomdpimp

So when you prepared was it with toys and lube?


----------



## universalmind

First time I tried, the guy like just put a finger up and the shock made me cry it huuuurt. Then with lots of lube there was some success in getting in but yeah it hurt so so so much. Eventually I was seeing this guy for a bit and I dunno we sexually just clicked and he was kinda fiddling around there and I just got the urge, he understood and no pain, not even lube, and it was amazing. Like I dunno I guess I was relaxed but it felt good in a whole other way. Like maybe the taboo was what made it sexy and dirty.... But ahhh I have always loved doggy. 
Its not meant to be enjoyable for chicks coz we dont have a prostate but fuck that shit try everything once hey. 
I've never had an orgasm (by myself or with anyone) so this wasnt an exception. Can girls come from anal alone? It seems unlikely.


----------



## Pagey

universalmind said:


> Can girls come from anal alone? It seems unlikely.



I've heard it's possible, but difficult. Apparently when it happens tough it's mindblowing.
I'm personally not intrigued enough to consider doing it often enough to get to that point haha


----------



## Ghbrew

I stumbled home drunk as a sailor, alone and pissed off. I sat down with some porn, but I soon realized a normal jerk-off couldn't make up for the nights failure. 
....Then the genius in me remembered that men have their g-spot just a finger away from the anus, and suddenly things escalated. I could barely walk the next day.

When it comes to analsex with someone else it's a different story. I'm one of the really lucky one who found a girl that actually enjoys anal, and for some reason it's way easier for her to come when it's in the stink rather than the pink. She doesn't come from it alone tough, still needs to stimulate the clitoris (but far less than when we have vaginal sex). 

For my part it depends on how horny I am and the mood. Anal is more mentally exciting and it usually feels better, but then again it's a lot more hassle. You have to work the anus with fingers/tongue/butplug, and the lube always ends up everywhere. And of course, the room will get spiced up by a weak smell of poop, as well as fingers, dick etc. In addition you can't be 100% lucky every time, it will get a little messy every now and then. Being really horny makes you not care at all, but if you're not in the mood or skeptical to begin with it might not become as pleasant as it should be =)


----------



## Lysis

I keep getting prodded (zing!) to try it, but I'm not sure I will like it. We've been working up to it, but I'm not crazy about what we're just working up to, so not a fan.


----------



## pokepoke420

I used to be really intruiged by it, but one time my current girlfriend and I were in the shower while peaking on some quality MDMA. She is 0% into that, but she was really into what we were doing. So I started fingering her and she LOVED IT, usually she is just like get it away get away. There ended up being a mess, and she got so embarrassed she had me stop. To this day she said she probablyl would have tried it at that point, but tt was scarring for both of us. Neither of us have an urge anymore haha


----------



## Johnny1

universalmind said:


> Can girls come from anal alone? It seems unlikely.



I've been with one girl who could. But she was extremely multi-orgasmic.


----------



## MittZombie

I remember it so well, It all started with my first 'possession of stolen goods' charge...


----------



## Slm1969

I'm straight , my girl loves it. And I love to take it too. She's never used a strap on, but I've experimented with other toys. I think I'd like to get a goo gentle fuck in the ass


----------



## Raz

I was lousy at anal sex for years - as a top I always found it really hard keeping an erection...as a bottom it just hurt too much to even really be able to do most of the time, and even when someone could fuck me it was always way more uncomfortable than enjoyable.  Fortunately I have amazing oral sex skills to fall back on so all was not lost for Raz as a baby gay.  

I think 99% of that stuff was purely psychological though.  I fixed the problem of losing my hard-on by realising that it was happening because I was stressing about it, so I just forced myself to stop thinking about it.  It took a little while but I got my confidence up and my dick followed.

The problem with being fucked was more difficult to deal with.  I still think it was psychological in that I was stressing so much about it that I couldn't just relax, but then because I couldn't relax I was too tight and it just hurt too much...cue more stress, round and round we go.  It took me years to really deal with that.  In the end, I bought a (normal dick size) dildo and used it at home to get myself used to the sensation at my own pace.  That worked a treat and now I kind of love being fucked.  Yay for bumsex!


----------



## Foreigner

Maybe TMI but...

The first time I received it hurt like hell and I didn't want to do it again for a long time. It took some researching and asking around to figure out that there was a lot working against me that night, and when I tried it again later it wasn't as bad. It's not the most amazing thing ever though. I've met people who love receiving and for me it's just kind of meh. Receiving a prostate massage is way more intense than anal intercourse and if anything I'd prefer that. 

The first time I gave I enjoyed it a lot but it's something I can only do with the right person.


----------



## tomdpimp

Foreigner said:


> Maybe TMI but...
> 
> The first time I received it hurt like hell and I didn't want to do it again for a long time. It took some researching and asking around to figure out that there was a lot working against me that night, and when I tried it again later it wasn't as bad. It's not the most amazing thing ever though. I've met people who love receiving and for me it's just kind of meh. Receiving a prostate massage is way more intense than anal intercourse and if anything I'd prefer that.
> 
> The first time I gave I enjoyed it a lot but it's something I can only do with the right person.



This is why i started this thread.  To share stories.


----------



## pofacedhoe

painful and badly thought out

it was way better later down the line


----------



## tomdpimp

Ghbrew said:


> For my part it depends on how horny I am and the mood. Anal is more mentally exciting and it usually feels better, but then again it's a lot more hassle. You have to work the anus with fingers/tongue/butplug, and the lube always ends up everywhere. And of course, the room will get spiced up by a weak smell of poop, as well as fingers, dick etc. In addition you can't be 100% lucky every time, it will get a little messy every now and then. Being really horny makes you not care at all, but if you're not in the mood or skeptical to begin with it might not become as pleasant as it should be =)




There does seem to be so must trust that come with anal sex.  Its not just taboo, but its about having something special between two people.


----------



## Foreigner

tomdpimp said:


> There does seem to be so must trust that come with anal sex.  Its not just taboo, but its about having something special between two people.



It's because a lot more can go wrong with anal sex. It requires good communication and a lot of self-awareness. 

I'd be interested to hear how woman compare anal to vaginal intercourse. I'm tempted to say that anal is always more painful but I dunno.


----------



## augustaB

The man had been stalking me for months. I was asleep when he stole quietly into my cabin and placed his hand on my cock so I became aroused. 
I awoke to him sucking me, which of course my body was enjoying. So I did not resist much when he turned me on my stomach and rammed his cock into me. 
It was painful, humiliating and unwanted. I ejaculated. Oh treacherous body! 
He continued what seemed like an age. 
After he came he withdrew, jumped and quickly dressed. Leaving me dazed and sore and trying to work out what had happened.


----------



## Pagey

Foreigner said:


> I'd be interested to hear how woman compare anal to vaginal intercourse. I'm tempted to say that anal is always more painful but I dunno.



Well I personally like vaginal a LOT more. It doesn't hurt, it's not uncomfortable...I've never had painful vaginal sex (not even the first time) but I've never had anal that wasn't both painful and uncomfortable at least for the first minute or so. The sensation that you might lose control of, er, your bowels (yay) also isn't present with vaginal. 
Vaginal just feels way better overall.


----------



## cabrona

my current but soon to be ex boyfriend and i decided to get all the crazy sexual stuff out of the way in the beginning and all i remember is having a look and feeling of total surprise, like "woah how is my body LETTING ME DO THIS??"


----------



## P A

My first experience with anal was unremarkable and, for the most part, uncomfortable - and I was the one giving. I was 13.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

tomdpimp said:


> There does seem to be so must trust that come with anal sex.  Its not just taboo, but its about having something special between two people.



Yeah, nothing says romance or 'I love you' like a good bummy.


----------



## rincewindrocks

Only time I did it, I was drunk as fuck (as was she) and I suspect, though I don't know, that she suggested it cause i wasn't cumming. (I often either don't cum at all or take a long ass time to do it. Just weird physiology I guess). She said it was her first time too, although I don't know that for a fact. I don't really remember it all that well, but I didn't think it was that great. But granted, like I said I was completely plastered, so I probably wasn't really doing it all that well. I'd definitely like to do it again, either sober or at least less drunk.


----------



## tomdpimp

Bump


----------



## gr33n3y3z

tomdpimp said:


> Anal sex is one of the few acts that most people don't want to post about.  But I think this is the perfect place to describe what you felt the first time you had anal sex.  Did you receive or give?  Was it spontaneous or planned?  Did you orgasm or hate it?



Shit "wrong hole" mean anything, it hurt lmao i had anal by acident.8(


----------



## Serotonin101

I've only given. the day I lost my virginity, the chick let me do pretty much anything to her since it was my first time. it was good I enjoyed. most girls I've been with weren't too into it though, its icing on the cake for me.


----------



## HighonLife

it was kinda frustrating, she had a really tight ass n it was such a prosess slowly goin back n forth the tiniest amount in order to not make her un comfortable, but once i was in n was able to pound it it was fuckin fantastic, n something bout cumin n her butt was extra awesome

but i cant tell you how many times we tried, but we were only successful twice. all the other times she would get bitchy bout be not bein patient enough or goin slow n delicate enough to make it works n sometimes i would push in but it was so tight it'd kinda bend my cock n i would gettin slighty soft (not soft but not rock hard) n it sucked those times cuz it was just so damn frustrating

i always wanted to just slam it in but im not tryin to hurt anyone or make em uncomfortable 

so yea only really done anal 2x but it was the shizz the 2 sucessful times


----------



## Cherokee

My wife had some previous POS ram it in her ass (didn't work up to it, no lube and just kept going no matter how much it hurt her) and she was very much against doing it or trying it once we were fooling around. However, in taking it slow, playing with her anus with my finger during intercourse and her realizing it really turned her on, we proceeded further. She definitely cums much harder with a bullet on her clit and me up her bum! She rolls them out (at a rate of 3-4 at a time) and she now like it where she plays it up that she doesn't want it int here and yet begs me to force it in. Really turns her on - and it's totally a turn on for me too! She is very inhibited and it's been a royal challenge for me to get her to open up her kinky side. There's a freak in her, I see it. Just have to get her to accept it!

So, if there is trust, love and PATIENCE it can be turned into something wonderful and the orgasms are really intense for the woman! Not to mention for me too when I am about to unload in her bum!

Sigh, now I am all horny and want to leave work to go ravage her!


----------



## euphoria

lol. the first time i tried it was in high school with my boyfriend who i lost my virginity to. we had been together probably almost a year before we tried it. with zero experience or knowledge, he just kinda jammed it in there and i'll never forget my reaction.... i screamed GET IT OUT!! GET IT OUT!!! roflmao!!!!!

i want to try it again but I haven't ever tried since.


----------



## euphoria

lol, i know


----------



## AbsintheKittie

First time.. I was about 15 and it was awful.. Hated it.. My long time boyfriend had begged and begged...long story short I gave up the fight and let him do it..

It was about seven years later before I allowed someone to try that again and hated it again.. Tried a few more times with that same guy it always hurt like hell..

By the time I was 23 I ended up with a guy who LIVES for it.. while while him ..I learned that it did not have to hurt but it did not do anything for me.. Till we did DP that at least got me off.. 

At 28 I married a guy whom would never try it nor wanted it but pretty much demanded that I peg him.. (go figure)
We ended up in a relationship with the guy that I am still with (at 33 now getting divorced) and He can not only make me cum really fucking hard but also squirt that way too.. He also LOVES for me to peg him.. I was the first person he trusted enough to try that with.


----------



## tomdpimp

I've wanted to try pegging but my wife is reluctant.


----------



## rangrz

^

I think it's a tonne of fun, but that has less to do with the sensation itself, and more to do with nature of the act. For me anyway.

Why is she reluctant to try it? All of the people I've had any sort of relationship with (like, excluding random hookups) have be quite willing. Actually I should say they usually initiated it, not me. But, then again, they've all been kinky and all been Dominants or switches. (lololol...I've never actually had a relationship with a vanilla chick, or anything even close to one. It's kind of lulzy in a way.)


----------



## tomdpimp

Combination of fear that she might hurt me and that i might like it too much.  She is very passive in bed and is not adventurous unless we're rolling or tripping.  Since she's pregnant now we won't be rolling for many months.


----------



## rangrz

Ah, yeah...I can see it being hard to get her into something like that.


----------



## AbsintheKittie

Go clean your self up real well.. Get some really nice Lube and non-latex gloves with textured tips that are well fitted for her.. Have her use her fingers the first time and learn how you react... 

(I get black ones from here > http://www.sallybeauty.com/gloves/Supp08,default,sc.html )

 She just may find that she likes it.. Maybe offer to try something that she would really like.. maybe something that she has never brought up..


----------



## IntimacyAddict

^ that's the best recommendation I've read so far, thinking I will have to try now


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

2 years ago after rolling all night at a festival. My boyfriend and I had showered and were laying on the bed together and it just progressed right into it. He flipped me over on my stomach and went for it. There was obvious discomfort but for the most part it was an enjoyable experience. I think it being so spontaneous made it extremely sexy. We've done it since, some times more successful than others. I think foreplay is key to good anal.


----------



## Sepher

rangrz said:


> I think it's a tonne of fun, but that has less to do with the sensation itself, and more to do with nature of the act. For me anyway.



Yup, the change in head space, role reversal, submissive thing plays a huge part in my enjoyment of the thing too. Not that I don't like the physical sensation too, I enjoy it A LOT and can come just from being fucked with a strap-on but the mental component is a big part of it, as with most sexual acts that might fall under the BDSM umbrella. 

First experience of anal was masturbatory: fingers, small vibrators, etc. It was fun enough. Kinda weird when one of my exes first took a toy to me. I was still straight then ( or so I claimed ) and had to pretend I'd never done anything like it before and was shocked that she'd managed to get the whole thing in. Such a liar! 8) Most recent ex GF was well into strap-ons and the like and we made it a regular part of our sex life. First time I had another guy fuck me though, different class altogether. Rogered senseless and came like a train, total wipe-out. Mental component a big factor there again obviously but the feel of a real cock attached to another human being knocks all that playing around with toys into a cocked hat. Been a long time since I've experienced it, miss it loads.


----------



## curiosity

given, i've worked up to it with girls in the past but everytime we tried they said it hurt to much, recieved, well i'd thought about it before but also knew I wasn't attracted to men so I figured when the time came to actually do it I wouldn't like it but then we were having sex and she was grabbing my ass and next thing you know with the movements she was giving, and I really enjoyed it and over time things escalated


----------



## rangrz

Sepher said:


> Yup, the change in head space, role reversal, submissive thing plays a huge part in my enjoyment of the thing too. Not that I don't like the physical sensation too, I enjoy it A LOT and can come just from being fucked with a strap-on but the mental component is a big part of it, as with most sexual acts that might fall under the BDSM umbrella.



I enjoy the sensation too, it's pleasant and feels good and all, and I frequently cum from being fucked with a strap on too. But like, whole scene to me, really is what makes it from "ok" to "fucking awesome". I've done it before without the whole dynamic going on. (i.e. A chick who just wanted to see what it is was like for her, without really wanting to do a scene kind of thing) and it was still fun, but not the same.


----------



## Pagey

Sepher said:


> First experience of anal was masturbatory: fingers, small vibrators, etc. It was fun enough. Kinda weird when one of my exes first took a toy to me. I was still straight then ( or so I claimed ) and had to pretend I'd never done anything like it before and was shocked that she'd managed to get the whole thing in. Such a liar! 8)


Hahah, awkward 
Yeah it definitely depends on the state of mind though. I started enjoying it after a while with one of my exes just cuz I loved the guy and stuff, I've hated it with hook-ups so far but that's just because most of the time I wasn't into them enough in the first place, or they just didn't do it in the right context etc. I can definitely think of a couple guys now though that I'd love to have anal with, especially if during a BDSM scene.

I don't think I'd ever wanna wear a strap-on/give though...not my thang, I'm just too submissive for that, haha.


----------



## rangrz

^

Hey, I'm submissive too...but it can be good to Dom now and then. It gives you a bit perspective on what your partner is normally doing, and perhaps to be more fun for them, by noting what you do and don't like when you are topping. Also, it give you ideas to suggest to your partner and/or if you want to show them something, doing by example is often a great way to demonstrate.

Point in case: I taught Ms.G (and some previous partners) about restraint use by placing them in restraints. Ditto, she got a bit better at giving anal after I put fingers and toy in her a few times. (But she still won't let me put cak in...hopefully soon tho...I just really want to for the sake of intimacy/closeness/sharing an expierence with her and all that stuff)


----------



## tomdpimp

Thought I would revive this thread!


----------



## Maya

Very effin painful! Did not enjoy it at all!


----------



## Serotonin101

obviously you didn't have a Guy who knows what he's doing  I've turned a couple girls on to it. some even experienced powerful orgasms


----------



## Maya

hmmm actually he went as slow and gentle as possible but I guess I am just not a fan of anal sex.. It makes me feel really uncomfortable


----------



## purpleprincess

I was nineteen years old and he was thirty five. I was serial dating at the time, cock teasing a lot of guys, but wouldn't give any the time of day. He was different from the twenty something year old dudes that I'd toy with, he didn't have any time for coy games. It took me three months to work up the nerve to meet with him. When we first met, I was terrified and on my period. We kissed a lot and petted each other and I was pretty much hooked. I let him fuck me in the ass within the first week of meeting him in person. He bought me an enema one random day and I prepped my ass really good. Then he fucked me all night and had to gag me a couple of times because I was screaming out in delight. If I had know better I would've let him cum deep in my ass, but it was my first time and I didn't realize that was going to be the best fucking my ass would ever get. I had two other anal experiences since and they were a disappointment at best. I want my ass to be fucked properly again.


----------



## hairohwin

mmm.. anal sex is.. amazing, if you prep right, use lube, and go slow. it kind of makes me sad that a lot of other girls don't like it, but then again, there are lots of stupid boys who just try to shove their dicks in, no prep, no lube (saliva from rimming or otherwise), no nothing, hurting the girl and probably turning her off anal for the rest of her life. my first experience was similar, i was with a bigger guy, and he just went for it, hurt like bloody hell. but the thought of it still turned me on, and the next time i tried it i was with another girl. she prepped me right and went slowly, made sure i was turned on and comfortable, and by the time things got going and the toys came out, i enjoyed it so much i couldn't stop myself from moving my hips and pushing back into her. 
i saw a lot of people saying that anal is more painful than vaginal (not that vaginal sex is anything but bliss after the first time), but it doesn't have to be! if its painful, you're going too quickly and not using enough lube. making sure your bowels are for the most part, empty, significantly helps with that feeling "oh shit, i'm losing control!" anal is, well, anal, though, and sometimes it gets messy... doesn't always happen, but you shouldn't be surprised if it does - you are getting fucked in the ass, you know! :3


----------



## hairohwin

oh.. didn't realize how old this thread was d: oops!


----------



## tomdpimp

Well I bumped it back up.  Glad you shared your stories!


----------



## slim001

My first few anal experiences were horrible but after a while when I got the right person it was pleasurable and I was able to cum while doing it but I rubbed my clit while he did


----------



## Morphling

I had to work up to it, and literally search the internet to figure out how to do it right.  Well, I was 15 lol.  Did it with my first boyfriend, who I was in major love with, and yes, it was amazing!!


----------



## hairohwin

I love how naughty and open  everyone here is!


----------



## Pagey

Jonnavi said:


> hmmm actually he went as slow and gentle as possible but I guess I am just not a fan of anal sex.. It makes me feel really uncomfortable



You have to find someone with the right size.
I'm just sayin


----------



## hairohwin

Pagey said:


> You have to find someone with the right size.
> I'm just sayin



^ Right, size is EXTREMELY important. I had a steady (though not exclusive) partner a few years ago, and he was BIG, well above average; my pussy could barely handle him, let alone my ass.. We did try a few times, but he was just too big.


----------



## Pagey

Same with an ex. So to anyone who's been completely turned off from it because of pain or discomfort or whatever, don't give up on it completely since it might be better with someone smaller in the future...it can be awesome :D


----------



## Maya

Pagey said:


> You have to find someone with the right size.
> I'm just sayin



rofls!!! I think I am willing to do it again with the right size lols!!!


----------



## Bearlove

First time anal M/F - was ok, was not planned but seemed to move into that direction - she wasn't that into it and felt she was doing it simply to please me which sort of turned me off (I could sense she was uncomfortable) so we stopped Anal and continued having fun.

First time anal M/M on the receiving end - amazing experience, was planned.   Guy was a really sweet older bi (married) hairy chubby guy (bear) - he was really gentle, knew what he was doing and took enough time making sure I was ready.    It was mega intense, a bit robotic but didn't OMFG that hurts / stop now etc - he came really quickly and left (as expected) I did not come but felt really satisfied.

First time anal M/M on the giving end - amazing experience, not planned.   Was with my regular FWB, was giving him a massage and started kissing his neck, his back, sort of moved down a bit further and he seemed to be really enjoying it.   Slipped a finger in and he again gave all the signals that he was having fun,  moved on a bit further and - phew, grunting hairy beary sex followed.    We both came,  I came deep inside him (safe) he came shortly afterwards.

Not in the first question but -  First time cumming from Anal (and repeated so many times),  cowboy style - looking into his dark brown eyes, kissing him, feeling him etc then I had 'that' feeling inside of me - then out of nowhere busted all over his chest :D.


----------



## Pagey

Jonnavi said:


> rofls!!! I think I am willing to do it again with the right size lols!!!



It genuinely makes a very very big difference. Too big just doesn't work for anal, or at least takes more getting used to. But as I said, don't give up on it!


----------



## Maya

Pagey said:


> It genuinely makes a very very big difference. Too big just doesn't work for anal, or at least takes more getting used to. But as I said, don't give up on it!




 thanks!!! bf is comin end of the month so I guess this is somethin to consider lols


----------



## llama112

Let's stay on topic please


----------



## tomdpimp

My first time was in a shower with my girlfriend's (now wife) vibrator.  She had gotten a new one and I was bored and horny and decided to try it on me.  What I didn't expect was how difficult it was to bend and push.  It didn't hurt much but I gave up after a couple of mins because it was too much work.


----------



## Cadamec

She was drunk.   Felt good for me as a giver.  I was pleasantly surprised.  Miss slow cummer was cumming unusually fast this way which excited me even more.

In college, a girl stuck a finger in my ass during a blowjob.  Stopped her after about 30 seconds or so.  I was too freaked and too immature to be able to enjoy it.

Still not my thing.  Had a girl who knew what she was doing give me a rim job and some TUMA (tongue up my ass) after I had gotten a Brazilian wax.   When she is confident in what she is doing, it feels good.    

Still don't want anything else up my ass.  Don't like it when the doctor has to do it to check my prostate. 

It's a spontaneous thing as a giver, but the first time you bump into a turd, it scars you mentally.


----------



## quimquimmery

Giving, at university to an elderly OU student. Receiving, in a park in Southall, receiving was just a little large for comfort. Regularly do it both ways. Giving with out a condom too often results in pipe infection


----------



## dopemaster

I was fucking this goth chick I met at a bar and she had mentioned earlier she was into anal, so I just stuck it in her ass.  She was ok with it and her pussy was really wet so it went in easy.  I fucking loved it.  It felt so good.  I did her in the ass the next day with no condom and hit up the shower immediatly afterwards.  I wanted to hit her ass raw cuz it felt so good with a condom on.  Looking back it was probly not exactly safe to ass fuck some random slut but Im ok so far.  Ive since then fucked every girl I could up her poop shoot.  Sometimes I just like to finger a woman's asshole a bit when shes sucking me off.  But yeah I dont think I would like it in my ass.  But yeah I love to give it to a woman up her ass.  I can understand however how they may not like it and being the gentleman I always ask first and if the answer is no, I wont stick it up her arsehole.


----------



## ganeal

OMG this is so sad I can barely remember my first time receiving anal. I had just came out at age 22 and I had to get drunk off my ass to even go into a gay bar... 4 hours later I was black out drunk but I do remember how bad it hurt and how hot this guy was so I just gritted my teeth and took it. Since then I have mostly been a top!


----------



## tomdpimp

P A said:


> My first experience with anal was unremarkable and, for the most part, uncomfortable - and I was the one giving. I was 13.



Well you were 13.  That's way too young to try that.


----------



## dopemaster

Cadamec said:


> She was drunk.   Felt good for me as a giver.  I was pleasantly surprised.  Miss slow cummer was cumming unusually fast this way which excited me even more.
> 
> In college, a girl stuck a finger in my ass during a blowjob.  Stopped her after about 30 seconds or so.  I was too freaked and too immature to be able to enjoy it.
> 
> Still not my thing.  Had a girl who knew what she was doing give me a rim job and some TUMA (tongue up my ass) after I had gotten a Brazilian wax.   When she is confident in what she is doing, it feels good.
> 
> Still don't want anything else up my ass.  Don't like it when the doctor has to do it to check my prostate.
> 
> It's a spontaneous thing as a giver, but the first time you bump into a turd, it scars you mentally.



I got remarkably turned on when I hit the shit.  It really turned me on.  It added some friction.  I probly shouldnt have came in her pussy after sticking it up her ass.  She ended up going to the hospital with a nasty infection.  Still didnt break up with me or stop giving me her asshole.


----------



## BabyGurl3171

I kinda wanna try this so a few questions.

Best way to prepare so I'm not in horrible pain, or worse yet rip! I've had my ass rip (not from sex) n had to have surgery. Worst pain ever!!

So, lots of lube right? Start with finger(s), toys, then his dick?

I kno being relaxed will help a lot!

N, a rumor I heard in my teens, is it safe for a man to cum in ur ass? This would b with my fiancee of 5 yrs so we don't use condoms.

I really wanna try but after havin ass surgery I'm nervous as fuck!

Please, any tips or advice I'll take!!


----------



## Morphling

Err, do you have scarring from your ass surgery?  Scar tissue doesn't stretch very well....


----------



## BabyGurl3171

Hmm, I dunno. I would probably err on the side of caution n say yes. They had to cut inside an area that was torn n re-sew it. Was not something I'd wish on my worst enemy!!


----------



## Morphling

Ah ok.  It might make things a little more uncomfortable, and he'll have to be gentle, I'd say.

For sure lots of lube, and try to be very relaxed!  A lot of people hate the feelings of fingers up their butt, myself included.  You could try it and see how it goes.  A toy is a good way to get started.  Then when it's time for the main event, make sure you are very, very relaxed and very lubed up.  He should go in gently and slowly, and sometimes it helps if you bear down, can make it more comfortable.  

If you guys aren't using condoms anyway, I don't see what harm it could do for him to jizz in your ass.  

My ex was really large, and I used to prep by doing shots of rum and taking muscle relaxers and stuff.  LOL didn't really help much, tho.

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## BabyGurl3171

I'm thinkin lots of lube n alprazolam lol.

I have always been curious so I think I'll give it a go. I can trust him to b gentle and stop if I don't like it.

Hmm few days n I may no longer b an ass virgin haha.


----------



## Bearlove

For your first time I would not suggest any pain killers etc - Pain can be a sign of something is wrong and if that natural defense is blocked then you could end up hurting yourself. 

Lube, finger, fingers after the initial play you will feel your ass muscle relax a little bit, then move onto something else.     Being in control of the situation may make you feel a bit more comfortable and relaxed so you sit on top, go slowly give your body time to get used to the feeling before going lower/deeper.      Pushing out (like your going to the toilet) as you sit on him can make you open up a bit easier - once in you may get the feeling that you need to go to the loo, its normal so don't worry.     Depending on how big he is, you actually have another muscle deeper in your ass that needs to be nudged a few times before allowing entry.     Just go slowly


----------



## BabyGurl3171

See, yesterday on my lovely combo of oxy & alprazolam I was like "damn, I need to try this". 

Sober, for the moment, n I'm thinkin I don't kno bout all this shit! (no pun intended)


----------



## tomdpimp

You should try it but make sure you take it in steps.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^^^ ahh to much pain for me. I don't care how many steps it takes I'm never going there again. ()()<-----


----------



## BabyGurl3171

Hehe. I think I will give it a go. A very VERY slow go lol.

Of course I will feel the need to share afterwards


----------



## gr33n3y3z

BabyGurl3171 said:


> Hehe. I think I will give it a go. A very VERY slow go lol.
> 
> Of course I will feel the need to share afterwards



lulz share.. as in put a finger in the ass of your s/o?


----------



## BabyGurl3171

lmao no as in come back n either thank y'all or say fuck y'all hehe


----------



## captainchroni420

ive given a few times to girlfriends over the years imo i love giving anal  have never received and honestly never will i am just not attracted to men but the last girl i dated i really did like her more then any other girl i have been in a relationship with but she cheated on me and i dont care i will not put up with a cheater and once is enough so i told her ide give her one more chance and she came over that night i texted saying you can have one more chance but you will get what you you deserve she replied- what? and i replied nevermind haha  but on to the story she didnt want me to fuck her in the ass because she said my dick was to big not trying to sound vain i dont judge my dick i leave that up to the girl but i was having sex with her then i laid her on her stomache spread her ass and just spit on my dick for lube and shoved my dick as deep as i could in her ass she screamed got up called me gay was crying a little bit yelling about how much it hurt and this is what i said grab your shit get the hell out of my place and never talk to me again you unloyal bitch i told you will get what you deserve to bad she never knew what i ment but yeah thats my favorite anal experience xD


----------



## Bearlove

^I'm sorry but she is probably better off without you and maybe your attitude towards here was why she cheated on you in the first place.   To use sex to deliberately hurt somebody 'to teach them a lesson' is disgusting and not something to be proud about.  

Also there are a lot of guys who enjoy receiving anal stimulation / penetration who are straight and no other men are involved!       It's pretty sad that your favorite anal experience was against the other persons will and without consent.


----------



## Bearlove

BabyGurl3171 said:


> Of course I will feel the need to share afterwards



Take photos, share and we can award points for style / effort / costume etc  (Could be the start of SLR Anal Olympics?)


----------



## tomdpimp

Bearlove said:


> Take photos, share and we can award points for style / effort / costume etc  (Could be the start of SLR Anal Olympics?)



Fun thread idea.


----------



## RedRum OG

Did it to the girlfriend in high school maybe 3 or 4 times. Once as a first choice, but usually because we were desperately horny and she was on her period

It felt gritty and not as good as pussy, and she sorta liked it but was obviously very painful as I basically just went right for it

Never had any problems with mess


----------



## Bearlove

RedRum OG said:


> Never had any problems with mess



Haha - shit happens !


----------



## BabyGurl3171

Bearlove said:


> Take photos, share and we can award points for style / effort / costume etc  (Could be the start of SLR Anal Olympics?)


 
Bahaha! Now I gotta set up the tripod lmao


----------



## tomdpimp

WooHoo!


----------



## dopemaster

BabyGurl3171 said:


> Hmm, I dunno. I would probably err on the side of caution n say yes. They had to cut inside an area that was torn n re-sew it. Was not something I'd wish on my worst enemy!!



I dated a girl who had her pussy cut when she gave birth.  When I hooked up with her it ripped a bit.  She didnt notice till afterwards but afterwards there was blood but no pain.  She had a ridiculously tight pussy especially for a woman with a kid but yeah her pussy ripped a bit when we would fuck for over an hour or two.  It wasnt a big deal with this girl but it might be a big deal with your asshole.


----------



## dopemaster

Bearlove said:


> Haha - shit happens !



It does man.  Put a towel on your bed if you value your matress.  Sometimes blood happens. 

I like to give anal to a woman who enjoys it.  Its hard to bring up the subject.  I guess I usually just kinda play with a womans asshole and dont stick my finger in until I see how she reacts.  I do that will get blown just cuz I like to play with a womans ass and her pussy.  If shes responsive to the anal stuff I aproach the subject.  I feel its bad for a relationship if the woman thinks you are secretly craving an anal slut.  I dunno I had a girl build this up in her head and than beg me to ass fuck her and then tell me how much she hated it.  When we broke up she just went on and on about how she gave me anal.  I gave her anal when she asked me to stick it in HER ASS.  But I digress I dont care if a woman wants to bufu or not if shes good in the sack.  Im a bit of a freak and I love flexible girls so I get into all these karma sutra positions and that really makes the pussy so tight.  If you throw in tantric concentration you got it made.  I can internalize orgasms, multiple, hold out for as long as I want, and bust at will when Im in a good sexual relationship.  Communication and a sex position books works wonders.  Ive got one with 500 positions.


----------



## acidhermione

i really wanted to try it for a long time and talked about it heaps to my bf. Eventually one day he did it but totally out the blue (surprise buttsecks to the max) and i screamed like a bitch. It got heaps good later down the line. There's definitely some mad stimulating nerves in there.


----------



## acidhermione

also the pain you get afterwards is awful. during it you don't notice so much due to the other sensations but holy fuck afterwards it feels like your whole neither regions have been dislocated. not good.


----------



## skittlesxo

i received, it was spontaneous and i screamed like hell the first time.

i probably by now have done it close to 60 times, and it still hurts unless im using opiates


----------



## LuGoJ

acidhermione said:


> also the pain you get afterwards is awful. during it you don't notice so much due to the other sensations but holy fuck afterwards it feels like your whole neither regions have been dislocated. not good.



Most likely because of the way he went about it. You need to properly stretch the ass and slowly build up to taking a cock in there


----------



## Graceotta

P A said:


> My first experience with anal was unremarkable and, for the most part, uncomfortable - and I was the one giving. I was 13.



I am 13 and I'm considering having sex. Do you think it would be a good idea?


----------



## puertorican15

I love it! I personally have multiple orgasms. It's off the charts! The first time was just as good as the rest.


----------



## puertorican15

I wouldn't.  If I could go back and change a few things ,having sex too young would be one of them.  First time is lousy.  You should wait until you are older. You are alot smarter and hopefully it will be with someone that loves you.  At 13 most boys want to get laid and once you give it up they are loong gone. You won't regret waiting. Teenage boys go after the girls that give it up. You don't want to be known for that. Good luck!


----------



## pofacedhoe

i would say wait a bit before having sex because as you get older your emotions become more mature and seem less magical so you can make better decisions.

early sex didn't do my head any good


----------



## Mel22

My first time was awesome. I had googled it quite a lot leading up to it, and all the things I had read about "best orgasm ever" blah blah had me really excited.

I had a few drinks, and was very receptive and relaxed. My partner is quite large also, but it was not an issue. Didn't use fingers/toys to warm up, just went straight into it. I experienced no pain at all, and we fucked quite hard.

I am a fan.

I think the main thing is being relaxed, and actually wanting it for yourself - not to please anyone else. I was not hesitant in the slightest, and was very comfortable with the idea. I experienced zero discomfort.


----------



## BabyGurl3171

I did it!! haha 

We started with his fingers, he slowly crept in n I tried staying relaxed bc he's huge lol. Once he was in we waited a couple secs to get me use to it n before I knew it he was pounding away n I was cummin like crazy. Yep, def want It again!

Vicodin n kpins helped btw. Hehe


----------



## Morphling

^^  Score!

lol awesome hun.


----------



## Ladyfiend

My boyfriend is a self-proclaimed anal enthusiast, but I've never done it before. I guess it always seemed, quite literally, beside the point. My girlfriends rave about it though, and say that I'm missing out. I've attempted to have a finger in there, but just hated it! It felt so intrusive and I couldn't relax even with Xanax. I'm pretty convinced that I wouldn't find it pleasurable, but I was equally convinced that I would never be able to squirt, but have (finally) been proven wrong after 27 years by my ridiculously attentive boyfriend who was committed to the cause. Wow, what a fucking revelation. 

Back to this anal bizzo, i also worry about the psychological reasons he likes anal so much. Is it the taboo of it being my asshole in the sense that it 's primary function isn't actually sexual? Is it because it's the ultimate domination? Or is it simply physiological in that it's super tight? I'd appreciate your input, guys...  Conversationally speaking! Haha


----------



## BabyGurl3171

Ladyf, I too wondered y my bf wanted my ass lol. I was always like if u want ass go fuck a dude haha. But I must say it was amazin. Weird at first but once I got use to it I didn't want it to stop! I'm hopin it's the tightness but then again I'm ridiculously tight up front so I dunno. lol

Tmi, but as for squirtin I nvr thought I'd b one of those girls but my current bf was dedicated to the cause haha n now I can n it's mind blowin lol.

If we ever break up I can see I'll have to rape him randomly bc sex with him is amazin!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I don't remember my first anal experience but I am not adverse to ass play.


----------



## The Dr

First time bitch screamed so loud it woke the neighbors. Didn't plan, just rammed that sucker in there.


----------



## dopemaster

Ladyfiend said:


> My boyfriend is a self-proclaimed anal enthusiast, but I've never done it before. I guess it always seemed, quite literally, beside the point. My girlfriends rave about it though, and say that I'm missing out. I've attempted to have a finger in there, but just hated it! It felt so intrusive and I couldn't relax even with Xanax. I'm pretty convinced that I wouldn't find it pleasurable, but I was equally convinced that I would never be able to squirt, but have (finally) been proven wrong after 27 years by my ridiculously attentive boyfriend who was committed to the cause. Wow, what a fucking revelation.
> 
> Back to this anal bizzo, i also worry about the psychological reasons he likes anal so much. Is it the taboo of it being my asshole in the sense that it 's primary function isn't actually sexual? Is it because it's the ultimate domination? Or is it simply physiological in that it's super tight? I'd appreciate your input, guys...  Conversationally speaking! Haha



First and foremost I like the way it feels.  It is obviously tighter.  I don't find it that psychological.  The only way I see it psychologically is a deeper level of intimacy.  In the past I used to enjoy the domination and what not.  My first time I was so psyched to try it.  The whole idea of it turned me on.

Once I tried it I liked to give it.  I think its different with a willing partner.  I had an ex that demanded it but didn't like it.  She would tense up and that was a turn on at the time.  I have been sleeping with a woman who genuinely enjoys it right now.  She doesn't tense up and orgasms hard.  I didn't think anal could get any better till I started finding women who were more willing and genuinely enjoying it.

I think the reason women like it is because the penis is pushing up against the G spot thru the anal wall.  There is definetley a right and wrong way to go about it.  Its best to go in slow and deep.  Full penetration is more likely to guarantee g spot stimulation.  If you want to enjoy it you will want it in deep.  If you want it to hurt less you want it in less shallow but than again there may be more friction.  I personally cum harder when Im as far as her anatomy will let it in.  Lube is very important as well as going is SLOW.  

I get a very intense orgasm giving anal.  That being said I don't need it in a partner.  Sometimes I play with a girls butthole without penetration for my one pleasure and never had complaints.  I like anal with a willing partner.

I think maybe because Im older and more mature and seeking intimacy I don't get off on domination or sadistic stuff.  I know with some guys its like that. I personally get off on getting a woman off.  

Anal can be a good thing or bad thing in a relationship.  Don't give it up cuz you feel obligated, but cuz you want to.  It might be good to try it.  No one likes a finger up their arse.  Even as a man I can say Ive tried sticking something up my ass.  If it didn't reach my prostate it didn't do anything for me.  I suppose its about reaching your buttons.  For women its the g spot and men its the prostate.

Im straight btw and never had sex with a man.  I just wanted to know what I was putting my old lady thru.  Im not closed to the idea of gently stimulating my prostate until I try it proper at least.  I certainly enjoy experimenting and have many books on sex.  Im all about karma sutra, positions, and tantric sex.  Its best to go in educated and to communicate with your partner or partners about what you want and what they want.


----------



## pofacedhoe

serotonergic stims like mdma/mda/4fmp really change for me the anal experience. i know that linking drugs to sex is not ideal but hey a lot of people use poppers for anal sex.

all i know is serotonergic stims make anal sex have no pain, seem to relax the anus and make it so that when you are receiving you dont need to play with your dick for it to be pleasurable. best anal sex has always been on one of these drugs. 3 peak anal experiences on these drugs all with different guys of varying size and skill. sober it was not the same in a big disappointing painful way.

otherwise i find i am not suited to anal sex as it is painful unless you wank at the same time which is not always practical and renders the experience over pretty quickly as orgasm approaches rapidly


----------



## ela.sand

it was kindof strange. we were outside in the backyard, her on top of me and without a word of warning she slid my dick out of her vagina and into her ass. i thought sheeet thats tight, but she didnt flinch and lit a cigarette while bouncing on me.


----------



## BabyGurl3171

I'm becoming an ass slut. I want it again!! lol


----------



## Brooke1621

First time for me I was 14 I received it first time was painful 2nd I love it did orgasm from it I would totally go for it again great experience


----------



## Chipping Away

My wife's not into it. The chick I was with before was a stripper ( not while I was with her) and a drunk. Only 29 y/o and a 10+ on the scale. She never did it before and one night it happened and she loved it. Before I knew it we were doing it 3 times a day. I ended up getting some kind of irritation and thought maybe it was an std. DR said no std just irritation, prolly cause it's pretty dirty. Anyways long story short, I always wanted a girl that wanted to do it, but when I got it , I got tired of it pretty fast. I like vaginal sex much better and it's much cleaner. Oh but the first time was with my first girlfriend in High School back in 1991. I remember liking it then and I remember her crying every time also.


----------



## djep

I love anal. Everyone must try it at least a few times to realise the sensation. For a male the prostate is an amazing sensual organ, I can't pass comment for a female but once I have seduced a female end prepared her enough they have thoroughly enjoy anal sex.


----------



## tomdpimp

BabyGurl3171 said:


> I'm becoming an ass slut. I want it again!! lol



Glad you found the pleasure!


----------



## augustaB

pofacedhoe said:


> serotonergic stims like mdma/mda/4fmp really change for me the anal experience. i know that linking drugs to sex is not ideal but hey a lot of people use poppers for anal sex.
> 
> all i know is serotonergic stims make anal sex have no pain, seem to relax the anus and make it so that when you are receiving you dont need to play with your dick for it to be pleasurable. best anal sex has always been on one of these drugs. 3 peak anal experiences on these drugs all with different guys of varying size and skill. sober it was not the same in a big disappointing painful way.
> 
> otherwise i find i am not suited to anal sex as it is painful unless you wank at the same time which is not always practical and renders the experience over pretty quickly as orgasm approaches rapidly



What Folley said in the ecstasy forum about most of the serotonin being in your gut interested me. I wonder if this has anything to do with why anal is so great on serotonergic stims? 
It's true what you say about not needing any other stimulation of the external genitals when getting anal on mdma. I love this feeling. I find it so liberating, at last I'm not a slave to my penis, in fact I could do happily without. 
My first anal experiences were when I was 17, but my first good anal experience (receiving) was when I was 23. I was 58 when I discovered how miraculous anal on mdma could be.


----------



## Bill

I was 15, drank a 40 at a party with a bunch of friends
Hook up with this qt halfrican girl with big tits who let me cheat off her all the time in our first period high school freshman math class 

We had regular vag secks in the back of my friend's car first 
Then went down to the basement after a while and I slipped it in her b-hole, she liked the ass penetration better ime

Her name was Trisha and the next Monday at school everyone already knew about it
Going ass to mouth type shit back then was taboo to us at such a young age so people jokingly brought it up all the time

We gave no fucks, we were young high/drunk and horny...


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I expected nothing less from you, Bill.


----------



## Bill

*Bows*

Also awaiting your first anal experience story post, aep


----------



## Ladyfiend

I lost my anal virginity last night. A few scotches and some benzos to relax and I was feeling up for giving it a crack - my boyfriend was very excited. Plenty of lube, some slight discomfort initially, but I let his cock just stay in there for a while before any thrusting so I could adapt. 

Added a vibrator to the mix for some clitoral and vaginal stimulation. It was awesome! No idea why I had never entertained the thought before. I had been high for a few days too and hadn't eaten, so there was no shit lurking around, thank god. 

Can't wait to give it another crack, and I'm also keen to fuck my boyfriend in the ass with a strap on. He's totally open to it, and I think it's going to be so fun to experience penetration from the other side of the fence. As a woman, no matter how in control you are of the fucking, you are still anatomically passive. Having a 'dick' that I can thrust inside something is going to be such a trip.


----------



## tomdpimp

Glad you changed your mind.


----------



## Space__Kitten

Bled! Dx he didn't realize I wanted him to stop, I then went limp  he pulled out and there was horrible bleeding :s then I cried ? haha tried it again with him 6 months later, it was much MUCH better and less painful. Still not my fav. I prefer it in the traditional hole lol


----------



## tomdpimp

No lube?


----------



## Space__Kitten

Lol no tons of lube, idk what went wrong but it was horrible lol


----------



## tomdpimp

Mel22 said:


> My first time was awesome. I had googled it quite a lot leading up to it, and all the things I had read about "best orgasm ever" blah blah had me really excited.
> 
> I had a few drinks, and was very receptive and relaxed. My partner is quite large also, but it was not an issue. Didn't use fingers/toys to warm up, just went straight into it. I experienced no pain at all, and we fucked quite hard.
> 
> I am a fan.
> 
> I think the main thing is being relaxed, and actually wanting it for yourself - not to please anyone else. I was not hesitant in the slightest, and was very comfortable with the idea. I experienced zero discomfort.



favorite description so far...


----------



## lola

Ladyfiend said:


> I lost my anal virginity last night. A few scotches and some benzos to relax and I was feeling up for giving it a crack - my boyfriend was very excited. Plenty of lube, some slight discomfort initially, but I let his cock just stay in there for a while before any thrusting so I could adapt.
> 
> Added a vibrator to the mix for some clitoral and vaginal stimulation. It was awesome! No idea why I had never entertained the thought before. I had been high for a few days too and hadn't eaten, so there was no shit lurking around, thank god.
> 
> Can't wait to give it another crack, and I'm also keen to fuck my boyfriend in the ass with a strap on. He's totally open to it, and I think it's going to be so fun to experience penetration from the other side of the fence. As a woman, no matter how in control you are of the fucking, you are still anatomically passive. Having a 'dick' that I can thrust inside something is going to be such a trip.



QFT  glad you had fun!! It's amazing when you discover that new intense pleasure for the first time...


----------



## Ladyfiend

Did it again last night. My only gripe is the issue of cum intermittently dribbling out my asshole for hours afterwards. So inconvenient!


----------



## Alikat

First time was with my current man. Others had tried n got shot down !! Never had the desire . But on the right combo of opiates and cocaine and alcohol we decided to try it. He's not HUGE and lubed it up and played with it enough. Went in easy n slow n soon he was goin to town! It was a good experience. I also tried a few fingers n gentle licks to him and he loved it. We both decided we liked regular vag sex better. It was good to get it out of our systems tho  and it felt great for both of us


----------



## tomdpimp

Cool.  Glad you and him both tried it.


----------



## tomdpimp

Ladyfiend said:


> Did it again last night. My only gripe is the issue of cum intermittently dribbling out my asshole for hours afterwards. So inconvenient!



Haha


----------



## Antecessor

I was in prison for the first time in Honolulu and on remand cause my bail for man two didn't cum through and I wasn't gay or at least didn't know I was gay, still don't know if I'm gay though nowadays I usually only have sex with other men. Anyways they come into my cell a few of them I remember it all but don't want to say it all so ill just say what I want. They made me push down like I was taking a shit and I did shit so one of them hit me on the back of the head and when I woke up they were pouring water over my ass and crack and hole and then they held me and took turns fucking me. After that they would come to my cell but only one at a time cause they knew I knew not to do nothing but do what they said n sometimes I'd come as I was being fucked n sometimes the nice ones would finish me off afterwards with their mouths or hands and eventually they'd even leave me alone for a night or two if I said I didn't want to and they made me a skirt and one guy got into a punch up with another guy over me then I got released after six months in there acquitted of man two. 

After that I'd have sex with men or women whereas before I'd only fuck with women. I am not attracted to men just let them fuck me for pleasure. I'm attracted to women but I rarely fuck with them I dunno why I just lay with them and if they're horny I give them what they want. If I want pleasure I let men fuck me or I stick things into my ass until it hurts by also comes as well which feels really good.


----------



## 95Land

^Are you serious? JEEZUS.



Ladyfiend said:


> Did it again last night. My only gripe is the issue of cum intermittently dribbling out my asshole for hours afterwards. So inconvenient!



Haha. You can just "void" it out. I don't know how much finesse is involved, but one of my ex's would go in the bathroom after and squeeze it out like she was taking a dump. Same deal as pissing to clear cum out of the other spot. 
It's summer. Who wants cum dribbling down their leg?


----------



## Lustmord

It was with my ex and when I finally pulled out after coming there was jizz and bits of poop on the end of my penis. The second time went a lot better. Enema cleanings are a good thing.


----------



## BabyDollGoesOff

My first time was with my first long term boyfriend, in the back of a car at about 2am. I already liked a bit of anal play, and I had been wanting to do it. However, at the time I was suffering from some sexual side effects from some antidepressants that I was on (and, turns out, I didn't even need to be on anyway!), so I really wasn't aroused and I was kind of sitting there, looking out of the back window of my SUV, watching for cars, and thinking about how sad this was and how it just felt like a dump that wouldn't end. He had fun though at least!  But hey, I loved him, so I was cool with that. haha 

I didn't try it again for a long time after that....but since then it's always a great time!


----------



## lola

Antecessor said:


> I was in prison for the first time in Honolulu and on remand cause my bail for man two didn't cum through and I wasn't gay or at least didn't know I was gay, still don't know if I'm gay though nowadays I usually only have sex with other men. Anyways they come into my cell a few of them I remember it all but don't want to say it all so ill just say what I want. They made me push down like I was taking a shit and I did shit so one of them hit me on the back of the head and when I woke up they were pouring water over my ass and crack and hole and then they held me and took turns fucking me. After that they would come to my cell but only one at a time cause they knew I knew not to do nothing but do what they said n sometimes I'd come as I was being fucked n sometimes the nice ones would finish me off afterwards with their mouths or hands and eventually they'd even leave me alone for a night or two if I said I didn't want to and they made me a skirt and one guy got into a punch up with another guy over me then I got released after six months in there acquitted of man two.
> 
> After that I'd have sex with men or women whereas before I'd only fuck with women. I am not attracted to men just let them fuck me for pleasure. I'm attracted to women but I rarely fuck with them I dunno why I just lay with them and if they're horny I give them what they want. If I want pleasure I let men fuck me or I stick things into my ass until it hurts by also comes as well which feels really good.



If you enjoy anal play why not just look for a woman who likes fucking men with a strap on? It's called pegging, and personally I think it's hot, have dated/would date again men who enjoy it. And I'm not alone...


----------



## 88ed3

.."I cant believe I had not done this before.I am a sex Guru."


----------



## bunnymunro

About a year or so ago... after being more or less up for the best part of a week, and having first real attempt at sleep... after falling asleep, spooning with my girl, woke up some hours (or minutes-who knows?), humping her ass, but still not awake... she was responding with counterhump, and by the time I was semi conscious, I had no idea here I was, or who I was with, lol.  I did realise that my cock was pushing hard against her back passage though, and was fully primed.
I thought "fuck,I am about to have anal!" and suddenly had a horror moment while I reached around to make sure I wasn't about to fuck a bloke ( yes, like I said I had no idea where I was).
Once I found that there was no penis out front, I was much relieved, and steadily gathered my wits and woke up for a bit while I finished the deed, resulting in a fully mind and bodily orgasm that cannot be equalled by anyone who hasn't done a week long meth binge.... fucken awesome!


----------



## tomdpimp

bunnymunro said:


> About a year or so ago... after being more or less up for the best part of a week, and having first real attempt at sleep... after falling asleep, spooning with my girl, woke up some hours (or minutes-who knows?), humping her ass, but still not awake... she was responding with counterhump, and by the time I was semi conscious, I had no idea here I was, or who I was with, lol.  I did realise that my cock was pushing hard against her back passage though, and was fully primed.
> I thought "fuck,I am about to have anal!" and suddenly had a horror moment while I reached around to make sure I wasn't about to fuck a bloke ( yes, like I said I had no idea where I was).
> Once I found that there was no penis out front, I was much relieved, and steadily gathered my wits and woke up for a bit while I finished the deed, resulting in a fully mind and bodily orgasm that cannot be equalled by anyone who hasn't done a week long meth binge.... fucken awesome!


Crazy story


----------



## Serotonin101

Lately my girl has been up for it more. I'm content with that :D she likes it when I fuck her and finger her ass then switch it up quick. Then fuck her ass then switch mid thrust. Leaves her quivering


----------



## Care

not enough lube


----------



## Maya

^lols 

I don't think i will ever get used to anal sex. It just makes me feel so uncomfortable and irritated. I guess it's not for everyone.


----------



## jersey211

Take it out it hurts! Put it back in it stinks


----------



## bamboo3241

once the knob of the penis popped in and i got the feelin of it i told him to eff me harder


----------



## mrcientist

I remember it vividly, I was in a weird mutually beneficial relationship with this girl, that may still exist! (The relationship, not the girl)

I was living in Cambridge at the time, and she came down for the strawberry fields festival. We took some pills, got pretty drunk and ended up at a club night called boomslang

So it's kicking out time, 530am, and the last pill is wearing off, leaving an afterglow, combined with being drunk.

We get back to mine in a convoluted fashion involving a shopping trolley/cart and some regular sex. When we get back she is totally.off her chops, and mega horny, so she asks me if there's anything  I'd never done sexually that I wanted now.... She already knew the answer, totally loaded question, she wanted anal, and she wasn't going to take no for an answer! 

Blows me to start, then gets on all fours, pulls out her pert, yet juicy, curvy arse, and spits on her hand. Cock to hand, and then the moment.... A unique feeling, naughty, yet so very nice, tight, so seriously tight...

I'd been on pills and booze all day, but I came in her arse in 5/6 minutes. FUCK ME. What a great day, what a great weekend


----------



## mrcientist

Also, ever tried a cheeky bit of receiving boys? Feels fucking amazing, and because it's a girl, not gay! 

How about that for a turn up??!


----------



## DJRolling

tried giving it twice, couldn't get into it.  it was something I really wanted to try, the girl was down to experiment, but I really couldn't keep at it. I spent a couple minutes trying to get the rhythm down both times and just decided to stick to the classics.  maybe it was because it was just bareback, no anything at all. we were 14, what do you expect?


----------



## mrcientist

Lube or no lube?


----------



## Pagey

DJRolling said:


> tried giving it twice, couldn't get into it.  it was something I really wanted to try, the girl was down to experiment, but I really couldn't keep at it. I spent a couple minutes trying to get the rhythm down both times and just decided to stick to the classics.  maybe it was because it was just bareback, no anything at all. we were 14, what do you expect?



Does seem a little young...!


----------



## DJRolling

Pagey said:


> Does seem a little young...!



yeah, our parents thought so too, but we were totally in love and junk, so whatever. =P but in truth, you do things you wouldn't expect when you show up to a public highschool after going to catholic school your whole life and the first girl that likes you is relatively freaky and assertive about it. I was corrupted pretty quickly.


----------



## Pagey

Oh god your parents found out you'd tried anal? 
I didn't mean it in a judgemental way at all, more that for that practice in particular I'd imagine the pain/discomfort to be a bit much at that age!


----------



## DJRolling

oh yeah I gotcha, no misunderstandings.  our parents found out about EVERYTHING...  but yeah, it was incredibly unpleasant for both of us, and I really don't know if I could give it another shot now as an adult. I was just talking to a friend of mine about it earlier, the conclusion we reached was that I wouldn't do it again, and she wasn't going to give it a try, I think everyone should TRY if they have any curiosity, just do it correctly


----------



## tomdpimp

DJRolling said:


> oh yeah I gotcha, no misunderstandings.  our parents found out about EVERYTHING...  but yeah, it was incredibly unpleasant for both of us, and I really don't know if I could give it another shot now as an adult. I was just talking to a friend of mine about it earlier, the conclusion we reached was that I wouldn't do it again, and she wasn't going to give it a try, I think everyone should TRY if they have any curiosity, just do it correctly




Good perspective.


----------



## Black Rabbit of Inle




----------



## HRproof

Maya said:


> Very effin painful! Did not enjoy it at all!



sorry to hear. I hope you recovered okay.

I myself am anti-anal I guess (too big into harm reduction perhaps)...never done it, hopefully never will.

Im part of the straight male population fwiw


----------



## warpaint

first time my bf and i tried it i was super scared and not relaxed. it hurt and i cried within like a min lol. but our second time trying was successful. it took a lot of time and patience. he did his thing and i couldn't tell if i liked it or not, i remember thinking it was a weird sensation but as long as it didn't hurt i was fine with it. it took a few more times before i started to love it


----------



## TrippedOutKid

Black Rabbit of Inlè said:


>



I'm sorry that made my evening lol I couldn't help but to laugh at this one.


----------



## tomdpimp

warpaint said:


> first time my bf and i tried it i was super scared and not relaxed. it hurt and i cried within like a min lol. but our second time trying was successful. it took a lot of time and patience. he did his thing and i couldn't tell if i liked it or not, i remember thinking it was a weird sensation but as long as it didn't hurt i was fine with it. it took a few more times before i started to love it


Good to hear that


----------



## mrflowers00

no lube just her being wet while we fucked then i stuck it up her ass she was in pain i loved it it was like fucking a virgin and i was at the point that i didn't love her anymore so it was all good for me all bad for her


----------



## Bodda

1st time giving was with my ex, she had done it loads of times before & was used to it, started by giving her oral sex then working down & rimmed her for a while, after a bit used myfingers with loads of lube to get her ready then when I had worked up to 3 fingers she went into doggy style & we had bum sex.
I wil admit this here as I don't really care, i've had buttplugs used before quite a few times & it makes me cum very hard.  The 1st time she tried to stick a dildo in my arse which I wasn't pleased with at all but over time I began to trust her again & she used a vibrating buttplug while giving me a blow job which worked very well.


----------



## deathlol

I was drunk with my girlfriend at the time. After about 30 - 45 min of fucking her from behind, I tried putting it in her ass. It hurt like hell regardless of the buzz, and I could only get part of my head in. Not fun. Titfucking on the other hand is amazing.


----------



## angeleyes

mrflowers00 said:


> no lube just her being wet while we fucked then i stuck it up her ass she was in pain i loved it it was like fucking a virgin and i was at the point that i didn't love her anymore so it was all good for me all bad for her



That's brutal as fuck!


----------



## mrflowers00

if you knew her you'd know she deserved it


----------



## angeleyes

I know legit 1 guy who does deserve a 6 inch dick up his ass with no lube roughly, but jesus man thats crazy, this bloke slept with my mrs, idk what she did to you but damn man that is brutal!


----------



## mrflowers00

she stole from me and talked shit about me constantly you'd have to know here to realize it was not a bad thing i did all my friends also hated that bitch


----------



## deathlol

^^^ Hahhahhahhahhahahhah


----------



## velmwend

Tried anal once, we were drunk, she grabbed my cock and said something like, "eeyar, try it in me ass." Then she was like "arghh, dafooq". Then we just carried on with vaginal sex. We never even talked about it again, just never did it. I'm not that bothered because, when I was 15, my school mate shagged is girlfriend up the arse and said he got shit all over his cock and on his mum's couch. That put me off a bit.


----------



## Kieko

something I HATE but my husband loves. So he gets it twice a year, on his birthday and one other day of his choice. 

Unless I want something really bad. Its a great bargaining tool....


----------



## GoodGrlGoneBad

I know I'm a little late to the party, but here's my story. 

I've been with my bf for 14 years. He's always wanted anal and I always said no. He hadn't/hasn't been paying me much attention, so I started fooling around (mostly just mutual masturbation in a feeble attempt to avoid "technically" cheating on our respective partners) with a guy on the side. 

One thing lead to another and he started playing around back there. It felt unbelievably good and it made me cum really hard. When my bf plays back there, he usually plays for 30 seconds and then immediately wants to shove something in there (which I hate). Fast forward a little and now my second guy is using a vibrator or dildo in my ass and he even stuck his cock in there a few times. Since my second guy is smaller than my bf, I figured that I would get used to him fucking me in the ass (which does make me cum if I play with my clit at the same time) before I spring that pleasant surprise for my bf on his birthday or something.


----------



## LotsOfDogs

My first time taking it was when I was 19. I was seeing a guy for whom it was a big deal so I "Did it for love". My arse was tight, I was uptight and truthfully I never really enjoyed it. A few years later though I picked up an Indian guy who also wanted to fuck me and that was a different story. Had my legs up on his shoulders and fucked me face to face and it didn't hurt at all. I had the most amazing orgasm and remember hitting the headboard with my cum I was so turned on. Don't know what he did differently but it definitely worked.

Might not have been the first time I was top but I remember fucking one guy, lying on my back with him sat on me and feeling his pulse through the head of my cock....That was quite intimate but unfortunately he turned out to be a bit of a dickhead which soured the memory. Another time I fucked a guy in a sauna in New Zealand and he wanted it really forceful. Took me a little while to get into my stride but that was pretty intense as well.

These days I don't do anal either way unless I feel a connection with someone. If I do it though, everything has to be clean. If I'm expecting to be fucked, I'll douche first and if I'm going to top someone, they need to do the same....The smell of poop is a real turn off. But equally, a guy who takes the time to be clean is a real turn on.


----------



## Illyria99

I was pretty wasted (as usual) at some club I got into with a fake ID....the guy was all tatted up, and about 10 years older than me. We went to Denny's, then to his place. I thought we were just gonna fuck "normally", but he turned me over and told me to relax...then he put his dick in my ass. It wasn't bad...probably because I was wasted and he was really hot.


----------



## Distemper

I just had anal for the very first time! 
Neither my husband or I had ever tried it before, but I wanted to try something new and had been reading up on it. We used plenty of lube. In his inexperience, he pushed really hard trying to get it in the hole, so when he rammed it home, it did hurt at first (kind of like someone pinched my asshole), but once he was in, it was smooth sailing. It wasn't bad at all! I was expecting it to feel much more intense and stingy than it actually does. At one point I even asked him to go faster. All in all, I'd say it was a good experience, and I'll definitely want to try it again. I spent so much time being nervous about trying it just to find out it's no big deal.8)


----------



## tomdpimp

Congrats!


----------



## Distemper

Thank you! I'm still buzzing from the experience.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

You're allowed to say pussy on the internet.


----------



## freehugs

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> You're allowed to say pussy on the internet.



lol oh yes


----------



## skittlesxo

i have had anal sex well over 100 times (or more) and it still fucking hurts. i always use LOTS of lube and the guys are usually not too big..normal sized thickness. can someone answer why does it still hurt if i have done it soooo many times?


----------



## Bearlove

skittlesxo said:


> i have had anal sex well over 100 times (or more) and it still fucking hurts. i always use LOTS of lube and the guys are usually not too big..normal sized thickness. can someone answer why does it still hurt if i have done it soooo many times?



You may have an anal fissure ?   Maybe your just not that 'into it' and do not like the feelings it brings?   It should not 'hurt' - it can give you pain but not in a way that you want it to stop, your obviously experienced or I would have said maybe your going to quickly at the start (which can hurt) / try changing positions etc.


----------



## Txnan1997

I was 12 when I had anal sex the first time. Although I had masturbated to orgasm experiencing orgasm through anal sex was different for me then. My virginity was taken my an older 16 year old. I remember the sex and the orgasm I reached very well. I had expected pain but there no pain when he entered me. I just remember pain when he thrust deep. It was years later when I had anal sex again. I was 24 then. I noticed a man looking at me several times one night at a bar and he eventually came to speak to me. We talked about one thing and another and we ended up going to his apartment. I was and wasn't expecting sex but one thing led to another and I was in a bed nude with a man for sex for the first time in my life and 12 years since I had had sex with another male. I was expecting and wanted to receive him anally. There was foreplay, touching, tasting, and probing. He wanted to take me but I think he wasn't sure if I wanted to be taken. I remember he timidly started by touching my anus with his finger but not actually penetrating. I had some lubricant and once I gave it to him there was no doubt. It was different and exciting to have another probing me back there after so long but it felt good. He went from finger to penis after what appeared a long time. I can remember vividly when he entered me. Filling and exciting is all I can say. No pain just pleasure. He thrust slowly at first but but soon got the rhythm right. It lasted a half hour. I was reaching for every inch and he was giving me every inch. I reached orgasm as I hadn't ever before. I exploded and he exploded seconds after. That's my second time but really the first because it was sex as an adult, pleasurable, and memorable.


----------



## blue1995

You have to get through the painful part first then it's great. The first couple of times we were both inexperienced and I just hurried things along b/c of the pain. My last bf was much more insistent that I like it and saw things through the right way, the first time. Turned me into an anal enthusiast, for sure. I like additional stimulation even while having vaginal intercourse, so you'll always find me playing with my own clit when everything starts to feel really good and I'm ready to get off. Same with anal. The orgasm is more intense somehow with anal, though. Either it's because there are different/additional muscles contracting or b/c of the relaxed state I'm already in once receptive to anal, don't know about that; but when he hits that spot deep inside and I've got a good rub going up front the orgasm takes me to the moon and back.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Damn there are some crazy ass stories in here.. 
My first time sucked the girl wasnt really havin it cause it hurt.

Since then I've had a lot of good runs with a couple chicks. haha 
My girl I'm with now is down and we venture to the back door every now an then. She used to act like she didn't like it but she's wild an I could always tell she was wanting it. Love when she's playin while I'm goin at it. But the first time with her I was cautious and worked to ease her into it.


----------



## Pagey

TheRapperGoneBad said:


> Damn there are some crazy ass stories in here.. .



This made me giggle more than it should have


----------



## BlueSaffron

Oh god I don't want to do this.  Well, for him I'll do it.  He said we'd just try  it, if I don't like it we don't have to do it again.

Oh fuck, there's the lube. This is really happening.

Hmmm.. a finger doesn't feel too bad actually.  Two is even ok.

He's grabbing a condom.  It's go time. Fuck, why did I agree to this?

Oh my god. ouch. OUCH.  O  U  C  H.

He's not moving, but it's getting less ouchey.  Bearable, maybe.

Now he's moving.  Ow, that feels uncomfortable.  Oww-

Oh.  OH.   Thats.... Oh fuck, please don't stop.   Oh my god, that feels amazing.

Oh god, fuck me. (I may have said that out loud ).

More, please  more... oh my god and his fingers in my pussy too I'm going to cum, oh fuck ;ASDFJ;OPWIRTU[ETIU[ASPDGJA'[


THE END


----------



## augustaB

skittlesxo said:


> i have had anal sex well over 100 times (or more) and it still fucking hurts. i always use LOTS of lube and the guys are usually not too big..normal sized thickness. can someone answer why does it still hurt if i have done it soooo many times?



Maybe because you are tightening up in anticipation of it hurting.  Unless of course you have some sort of injury to your anus. 
It only stops hurting when you start to like the feeling and relax the sphincters.


----------



## Lustmord

mrhorsepower1963 said:


> Let me start by saying that My Wife and I have been married for over 32 years. During that time our sex life has been good but sometimes very stale and vanilla. We are both in our mid fifties and in good shape. We both are about 10 pounds overweight which I don't think is too bad.
> 
> My Wife just recently went through the "Change of life". I've noticed a very marked increase in her interest in sex. For most of our marriage, once every two weeks was fine with her. I naturally would have liked it more often. Now, she wants sex every day or two. Along with the increase of interest, she is more adventurous.
> 
> I've always wanted to try anal sex, but she was never willing to do it. Last Saturday night it just happened and she even liked it! We began the night with a romantic dinner at a favorite restaurant of ours. I told her that I had a surprise for her after dinner. On the way home, I stopped at an adult book/toy store. At first she didn't want to go along in, but after some coaxing she relented.
> 
> Once inside, she was very nervous, but helped me pick out a DVD and a G-spot stimulator. I think She was releived when we got back to the car. On the way home, we talked about taking a hot shower together and watching the movie. We ended up on the floor on an air matress watching ****.
> 
> This is when things got interesting. After about ten minutes, my wife reached down and started jacking me off. After another few minutes, She moved her head down to my **** and started giving me a blow-job. I reached down and started to rub her **** and She responded by getting very wet. She then stood up and turned around and mounted me reverse cowgirl and started pounding herself on my ****.
> 
> I grabbed her hips after a few minutes and pulled her sopping wet ***** to my face and started licking her. She started sucking my **** and playing with my balls. I then started licking her ******* and she started moaning with approval. After a few minutes, she rolled onto her back and I slid my **** into her dripping *****. She pulled her legs up to her sholders to allow me deeper into her.
> 
> I slid out of her and grabbed the G-spot stimulator and went to work on her. I licked her **** while I massaged her G-spot and within two to three minutes she had a shuddering ******. I continued to massage her and she had multiple small, almost continous *******. I have never seen my wife in this state of arousal.
> 
> My fingers were covered by her *** by now and I began to slowly inserting my middle finger into her *******. She squirmed a little at first, but just then she had another ****** and my finger slid all of the way into her. I continued to slide my finger in and out of her ******* while I stimulated her G-spot and licked her ****.
> 
> I had moved into a 69 position where she could suck my **** while I worked on her. At this point she was sucking me like she had never done before. It reminded me of those sloppy blow jobs you see in **** movies. I could hear wet sucking noises on moans coming from her. I knew if ever there was ever a time to try anal, it was now.
> 
> I moved around and got between her legs. Her eyes were only partially open like she was in some sort of sexual delerium. I said "I want to **** your ***" and she just opened her legs wider and pulled them up allowing access to her butt hole. In this position, the best I could do was get the head into her.
> 
> I rolled her over into doggie position and went to the dresser to get out some lube. I covered my **** and her ******* with lube and put the head against her butthole. The head popped in pretty easily, and I grabbed her hips and started to pull her towards me. She left out a squeal as I slid further into her.
> 
> What happened next really surprised me. She actually started to push herself onto my ****. I guess she was enjoying it. I could feel that she had taken the G-spot stimulator and was using it on her ****. The sight of her pushing back onto my **** and it sliding into her ******* put me over the edge. I came deep in her ***.
> 
> After being together with my wife for over thirty years, we had just finished having the best sex ever in our relationship. She even told me that she had enjoyed the anal sex! Makes me wonder whats next...



Did you **** her **** or did the ***** ****?


----------



## mrhorsepower1963

I tried to get my wife to have anal for a long time. We've been married over 32 years and are both still fit and attractive. She would never give in to my attempts. Last fall I noticed she was getting horny quite often and was cumming alot easier. One night we were watching some porn (this always turns her on) and I was working her "g" spot. She had an intense orgasm and her eyes rolled back into her head. I thought this would be a perfect time to try anal again. She was quite wet down there and I pushed my index finger into her asshole. She left out a moan and I began to lick her clit. She had another orgasm and was quite relaxed. I rolled her over and lubed up my cock really well. I pushed the head against her asshole and to my amazement, she pushed back against it. The head popped in easily and I left her push till in was ball deep in her ass. She began pounding against me and the sensation made me cum within 2 minutes. I shot my load deep into her asshole. She said that after some initial discomfort she really enjoyed the feeling. Now we have anal all of the time. Moral is, never give up.


----------



## 1_Handsomeman

Only been with two women having anal. first was 19 and tried... went terribly bad. no lube. my gf said... get it out! get it out!.
But, I loved the tightness and the taboo. Fast forward years later with my wife. It was a hot summery day and we were already having sex when I just went in her ass slowly and she was SOOO sexed up and felt my cum in her ass she got really turned on. we've only tried it maybe 5 times since as it makes her constipated and bloated for a week after. That's pretty much squelched the fantastic ass sex I like so much. Then a couple of weeks ago, I wanted it and she said ok. just as we were starting, she freaked out and said no so I fucked her hard in the pussy. All is good as I love pussy sex too but miss the feeling of her tight ass. Once in her backdoor though, my dick doesn't have the same 'feeling' as in her pussy. I like ass sex as a foreplay, wash, and then fuck the hell out of her. Maybe we'll try again but it'll take Mango Margarita's, a couple of good oral sex orgasms and more Mango Margaritas before I'll get to go in the backdoor again. Damn it.. but I love the wife too so it'll all be good. But, Damn it.


----------



## ChipTrippyFox

It was rather spontaneous. My gf and I were doing it regularly (vaginal) and somehow the topic of anal was brought up. 
She was experienced with it. Before then it wasn't really somthing I was interested in.

Later on me moved up to pegging g hut I don't really count that as receiving for me. I imagen it will happen one day with a friend of mine whom is rather close and has a gf open to the idea of us fooling around (my gf is ok with it as well)

To be honest I want it to happen pretty badly,


----------



## tomdpimp

1_Handsomeman said:


> Only been with two women having anal. first was 19 and tried... went terribly bad. no lube. my gf said... get it out! get it out!.
> But, I loved the tightness and the taboo. Fast forward years later with my wife. It was a hot summery day and we were already having sex when I just went in her ass slowly and she was SOOO sexed up and felt my cum in her ass she got really turned on. we've only tried it maybe 5 times since as it makes her constipated and bloated for a week after. That's pretty much squelched the fantastic ass sex I like so much. Then a couple of weeks ago, I wanted it and she said ok. just as we were starting, she freaked out and said no so I fucked her hard in the pussy. All is good as I love pussy sex too but miss the feeling of her tight ass. Once in her backdoor though, my dick doesn't have the same 'feeling' as in her pussy. I like ass sex as a foreplay, wash, and then fuck the hell out of her. Maybe we'll try again but it'll take Mango Margarita's, a couple of good oral sex orgasms and more Mango Margaritas before I'll get to go in the backdoor again. Damn it.. but I love the wife too so it'll all be good. But, Damn it.



Great story


----------



## Waffle Sock

over 125k views in this thread!


----------



## nolys

16 years old doing anal in some bushes because she was on her period just some random chick I met with the big group of people I was with...
What happens next you say? Well just as ibwas about to blow my load, 3 cops walk into the area were in and I pull out and pull her shorts up 
He said "we're just going to pretend we didn't see that" and confiscated our alcohol... Bastarding friends got chased out andbdidnt think of calling me to give the heads up....
Only lube that was used was the stuff off a condom before it ripped and i took it off... She insisted I wore one but I just took it off after it ripped... It was her first sex of any kind and she pretty much cried through it though let me keep going lol.


----------



## Serene Imp

First time was a quick in and out because my fuck buddy at the time decided to goose me.
Second time was with a dildo and boy did I have fun.
Real first time getting fucked in the ass; It took me a while to talk my boy at the time into it but I got all cleaned up for it so it wouldn't get... messy. We took molly and about mid way into the roll we got to it. I fucking loved it, it didn't hurt at all. He was timid but after he saw it wasn't hurting me he went for it. Gotta say, it's amazing when he'd go balls deep. Mmmhhmm, anal is amazing.


----------



## megd23

haha this is an interesting topic. I let my bf do it to me only because i was beyond drunk cuz sober me woulda never let that happen & it wasn't really a good feeling for me at all. I'm sure it felt good for him but after like 2 minutes I was done. The other day we were messing around and he was trying to finger me and put it in my butt and it somehow didnt realize. I was like a deer in headlights hahah. Anal just isn't my thing.


----------



## Thanatos

It really wasn't too mememorable, I had randomly encountered a nice Asian chick I used to work with, while we were both paying tickets in the local courthouse. We started the night of just going to a bar down the street to catch up and we both got drunk enough to admit to each other that we both had crushes on each other months back. 
Long story short, we went back to her place started fooling around and she came out as a closet freak(I was completely caught off guard)
She didn't even want to go the traditional route-so off to the races we went. It was quite enjoyable, left me wanting more but she insisted that it wasnt going to happen again so I up and left, feeling like a champion. 

It was one hell of a way to turn pay over $1000 in tickets into an erotic adventure. Haven't seen her since, probably because I never asked for her number.


----------



## abracadabra girl

Why would you want to fuck someone who wasn't enjoying it? That's disturbing.


----------



## Thanatos

Me? No she was most definitely down for the cause, but we really have nothing in common and don't even live near each other. 
Mutual one night stands are pretty common place these days.

Edit: why would I wanna spoon a chick I don't intend to see again?


----------



## abracadabra girl

No, not you, sorry. I was responding to the dude who said 'she pretty much cried through it though let me keep going.' why would anyone want to keep going if their partner was not enjoying it. anal or anything.


----------



## RaspberryJam

Hi all, this is my first post. Where better to start than a thread about something as near and dear to my heart as anal sex?

I'm a bit of an anal fanatic. I've always loved having things up there. In fact, before I figured out how to masturbate I used to finger myself 'cause it felt indescribably good and just _right_. I don't know why! So, when it came time to get fucked, I was so excited I couldn't relax, but it soon became awesome; not the hard, stiff, dildo sensation, but more natural and really, really naughty. I think the taboo is what turns you on the most - I mean, it's not a hole typically used as an entrance! The mere act of saying something like "you're fucking me in the ass!" is sexy and exciting in my opinion, but I love dirty-talk during sex.

This article really sums it up quite well: I recommend you to read it if you're interested in trying (either giving or receiving) anal: thoughtcatalog.com/ryan-oconnell/2011/03/what-it-feels-like-to-get-fucked-in-the-ass/.

I just got a new boyfriend and he's pretty big. It's been a while, so I'm gonna make sure it doesn't end in painful tears by 'exercising' today and tomorrow with something smaller and then hopefully I'll work up to his big, thick, pulsing dick on Tuesday. 

Oh yes, and I am a guy.
-Jam


----------



## augustaB

Well Jam, just make sure you clean out and lube up before your new bf nails you. 
Have a nice time!


----------



## Tom Stevens

*Which Kind Giving or Recieving?*



tomdpimp said:


> Anal sex is one of the few acts that most people don't want to post about.  But I think this is the perfect place to describe what you felt the first time you had anal sex.  Did you receive or give?  Was it spontaneous or planned?  Did you orgasm or hate it?



I am not really sure why people don't want to post about anal sex.  It is a natural and normal part of experiencing sex.  The first time I have anal sex was with my 2nd wife and one night after we had gotten back together after splitting up.  We were making love and she got on top of me and before I knew it she had a hold of me and was sliding me inside her.  Then she went off like a crazy woman until I came.  Unfortunately we split up for good after that but not for that reason.

I have also had the experience of being on the receiving end so to say.  I met this guy on the internet and he was looking for someone to have anal sex with.  Up until this time I a virgin sort of I have use butt plugs and dildos and actually have had an anal orgasm.  Yes men can have anal orgasms.  We were finally able to get together and when I met him at his apartment he came to the door naked and with this big cock.  I went in and we touched and I fondled his cock and he too me into the bedroom.  To my surprise there was another naked man there.  Never been with 2 guys at one time.  So I got naked and did a little cock sucking me on his and the other guy comes over and starts sucking mine.  Next thing I know I am pushed down on the bed on my side and the big guy is fingering my hole.  I can feel him putting lube on it all the while the other guy is sucking me off.  The next thing I know I have been pulled up with my ass in the air the other guy underneath me still sucking.  Then I feel the big guy rub the head of his cock all around my anus with a mouth on my cock and a slippery cock head at my anal opening I am in heaven.  The next thing I know I feel a finger slip inside me and then I feel the head of his cock pressing urgently at my anal opening.  I try and relax the best I can and he pushes it inside me.  Just a little at first and I can tell you it took my breathe away when he first entered me not because of pain but because of how good it felt.  He pushed it in all the way and started fucking me and oh what a sensation.


----------



## rakketakke

Not too excited about it. & I'd rather enjoy it in solitude.

Not at all interested in penetration (not even strapon/Dom), that still seems rather painful even after trying. Having something up there in bondage does add to the excitement and I was quite amazed having an orgasm without any physical contact. Doesnt beat amphetamine/Fetish orgasms 

Good stuff, not the best. Would love a tail plug :')


----------



## spadedstars

I can't even remember how my first came about completely but I do remember that it wasn't all that enjoyable. Pretty sure it was a slip and he kept going while I was in pain. I have since had pleasureable experiences just gotta figure out how to keep myself relaxed so that it is more comfortable.


----------



## Azure Cloud

Tom Stevens said:


> I am not really sure why people don't want to post about anal sex.  It is a natural and normal part of experiencing sex.  The first time I have anal sex was with my 2nd wife and one night after we had gotten back together after splitting up.  We were making love and she got on top of me and before I knew it she had a hold of me and was sliding me inside her.  Then she went off like a crazy woman until I came.  Unfortunately we split up for good after that but not for that reason.
> 
> I have also had the experience of being on the receiving end so to say.  I met this guy on the internet and he was looking for someone to have anal sex with.  Up until this time I a virgin sort of I have use butt plugs and dildos and actually have had an anal orgasm.  Yes men can have anal orgasms.  We were finally able to get together and when I met him at his apartment he came to the door naked and with this big cock.  I went in and we touched and I fondled his cock and he too me into the bedroom.  To my surprise there was another naked man there.  Never been with 2 guys at one time.  So I got naked and did a little cock sucking me on his and the other guy comes over and starts sucking mine.  Next thing I know I am pushed down on the bed on my side and the big guy is fingering my hole.  I can feel him putting lube on it all the while the other guy is sucking me off.  The next thing I know I have been pulled up with my ass in the air the other guy underneath me still sucking.  Then I feel the big guy rub the head of his cock all around my anus with a mouth on my cock and a slippery cock head at my anal opening I am in heaven.  The next thing I know I feel a finger slip inside me and then I feel the head of his cock pressing urgently at my anal opening.  I try and relax the best I can and he pushes it inside me.  Just a little at first and I can tell you it took my breathe away when he first entered me not because of pain but because of how good it felt.  He pushed it in all the way and started fucking me and oh what a sensation.


I'm 100% hetero but I found this hot, not hot enough to try but hot nonetheless; good job buddy.


----------



## bees_knees

Since we're all so open minded and honest on bluelight, I'm a mostly straight guy with some gay/bisexual type leanings, and I tell you what getting it up the ass after you've become used to it and know how to relax and push against it etc., is amazing.

I kinda went at myself with a dildo for an hour or so with some breaks a few times. It's ridiculous. It just keeps on getting more and more awesome feeling.

It will get to a point where your whole abdomen and chest are in a sexual ecstasy, just a constant amazing feeling.

Anal shouldn't be shunned.

Just make sure you / the receiver has a good diet and has taken a big dump recently.

Seriously better way to 'masturbate' if you're a gay/bi - leaning male.


----------



## unknownSKY

Begged my current girl for a year, finally let me try.. after about 2 seconds she started freaking out... begging ensued again. let me try again, this time a bit better so for a few mins then made me stop. 3rd time i tryed fingering her during and she had 2 orgasms in a row which she rarely ever orgasms... 

Time laps 3 years later to present.. ONLY way she can orgasm is through anal and fingering and she loves it often prefers it over normal sex which i dont mind at all lol


----------



## tomdpimp

Tom Stevens said:


> I am not really sure why people don't want to post about anal sex.  It is a natural and normal part of experiencing sex.  The first time I have anal sex was with my 2nd wife and one night after we had gotten back together after splitting up.  We were making love and she got on top of me and before I knew it she had a hold of me and was sliding me inside her.  Then she went off like a crazy woman until I came.  Unfortunately we split up for good after that but not for that reason.
> 
> I have also had the experience of being on the receiving end so to say.  I met this guy on the internet and he was looking for someone to have anal sex with.  Up until this time I a virgin sort of I have use butt plugs and dildos and actually have had an anal orgasm.  Yes men can have anal orgasms.  We were finally able to get together and when I met him at his apartment he came to the door naked and with this big cock.  I went in and we touched and I fondled his cock and he too me into the bedroom.  To my surprise there was another naked man there.  Never been with 2 guys at one time.  So I got naked and did a little cock sucking me on his and the other guy comes over and starts sucking mine.  Next thing I know I am pushed down on the bed on my side and the big guy is fingering my hole.  I can feel him putting lube on it all the while the other guy is sucking me off.  The next thing I know I have been pulled up with my ass in the air the other guy underneath me still sucking.  Then I feel the big guy rub the head of his cock all around my anus with a mouth on my cock and a slippery cock head at my anal opening I am in heaven.  The next thing I know I feel a finger slip inside me and then I feel the head of his cock pressing urgently at my anal opening.  I try and relax the best I can and he pushes it inside me.  Just a little at first and I can tell you it took my breathe away when he first entered me not because of pain but because of how good it felt.  He pushed it in all the way and started fucking me and oh what a sensation.




WOW!  I guess you've been a bottom since.


----------



## Happyduck123

So it was awhile ago, I was working evenings at a grocery store. My car had broken down n my parents drove me to work, n I wanted to get my own ride home. So I asked a guy that I knew went my way home if he'd drop me off on his way, he said he would for a bj, I laughed it off and said sure. Half way home he pulled onto a dark street n whipped it out.  I was shocked n he said go for it, you said you would, I disagreed for what seemed like a long time, n he said I'd have to walk the rest of the way home if I didn't. About 2 miles at 2am. I finally leaned over n took it in my mouth, salty!  Gagged a lot, then about 2-3 minutes in, mouth was way full of jizz.. My car was broken down that whole summer. So 2-4 nights a week for 3 months I was his whore.  He found a park he'd take me to n I'd take care of business there. Well this inevitably lead to him wanting in my azz.. He tried it the first time n no way. Then he brought lube later in the week n it wasn't as bad.. 2-4 Times a week for that summer I was either blowing or getting drilled from behind.


----------



## morgan4321a

Hi, my first ever post, i'm straight but curious, am having my first anal experience in two days time, booked a gay masseur to take my anal virginity, your thoughts and advice please?


----------



## velmwend

My first time anal: we were both drunk, we'd only known each other for a few weeks. We were spooning and she was like, "ere ya go," and she grabbed my hard cock and guided it to her arsehole. So, in my drunken state, I poked and prodded at that super tight hole and finally managed to push in a little. It burned my cock and she clenched her arse cheeks and pulled away. We gave up quite quickly and she said something about women being, "Fucking mad".


----------



## alexis.coconu

It was absolutely hard for me. Me and my partner did not do it again. You know the sensation is different from having the penetration to the vagina. We used a lot of lubricant during our anal sex. I know my boyfriend really enjoy but it took me so long before I came over the pain.


----------



## ebola?

I propose that from here on out, we describe our first times with anal sex via comic drawn in MS paint.

ebola


----------



## Whattodonow

I have never tried anal but very much interested to try it with my husband. I am really scared of developing anal fissures or a rectal prolapse! (This is what I've read and heard.) 
Did any of you experience any tearing or fissures after your first time?


----------



## beakeradams

I was 18, and don't know why, but purchased my first dong. After months of using it, squatting on a mirror for visual excitement, I was actually able to have a limp, hands free, no penile stimulation.  It was amazing.  I'm older now.  I have had three men inside me, but no one has made me cum yet.


----------



## Minxy

Apologies if this has already been said but the best way I could ever describe anal sex is to say it felt like 'having a poo backwards, repeatedly'. Not nice.


----------



## Corazon

Boring.
It was back when I was both inexperienced, and took sex for granted. Was basically only doing it because she offered and the fact that it was something that I hadn't tried. Spent most of the time thinking about wanting the pussy again. Now, an ass like that would put a permanent smile on my face.


----------



## iamthesuck

My lady had some traumatic experiences in the past. I hope that she'll open up one day. I think it would be fucking awesome for both of us but I gotta respect her choices.


----------



## Gypzzgirl

This is my first post. I'm writing because of my experience actually last night. Never had anal sex before my current boyfriend. It took some time to build up to it. My question is.. With hard penetration and fast I "squirted". This has NEVER EVER happened to me in my life. I never knew it was real or possible. It really really turned him on too. Actually we did this 3 times in An hour. My question is: Am I normal? Not normal but I never heard of this before. I have to say it was the most exhilarating orgasam ever. Your body really loses complete control. Don't get me wrong either. I love every minute of it.


----------



## tomdpimp

Most experts point out that anal sex for women triggers G spot stimulation


----------



## iamthesuck

ebola? said:


> I propose that from here on out, we describe our first times with anal sex via comic drawn in MS paint.
> 
> ebola


This is a good idea. If my lady lets me, I will deliver


----------



## TehAgent

Hi all, new here but I just got fucked in the ass for the first time and Im pretty eager to share the story. Im so very much NOT out to anyone around me so I cant talk about it with anyone. 

Anyway, here goes. 

Ive been fucking myself with dildos for quite some time now. I used a 5 1/2" x 2" one for a while, discovered I couldnt quite get it balls deep without pain, but kept using it. I then upgraded to an 8.5" insertable with a slightly larger girth at the top and it gets thinner down lower on the shaft - the part I cant get to because I cant get past the second 'valve'. 

Anyway, I met up with a pretty big man tonight. Had a pretty decent sized piece but not huge - especially for a black dude. Bout 6" and medium girth; similar to my 5 1/2" insertable. He fucked me for like 2 hours in the ass in all sorts of positions. I got on top for a bit but I could tell is wasnt doing it for him...especially with me having no experience actually fucking someone with my ass. So we flip around some more and find the best positions for me is laying on my stomach (face buried in some blankets) and on my side, curled up in a ball almost. Doggystyle in any form resulted in him hitting the 'bottom' and pain for me. He certainly enjoyed it but I didnt so much. 

So while I was on my side curled up it finally got to be too much and he whipped it out and came all over my ass. He said he could feel my ass cum and it got REALLY juicy in there suddenly. Then after we were chatting he told me that my ass felt like a pussy AND an ass and that he had never fucked one like it before. He went on about how great it was and how he loved it, never had an ass like that before. He _absolutely loved_ it and asked if he could have his friend come too next time, endowed like the larger dildo I have. I told him to send some pics of his buddy and I might be game. 

Bear in mind, Ive never been actually fucked in the ass before, but I think I did damn well. I took a shower, meticulously cleaned up, then flushed out with 3 bottles of water until all the little poo pieces stopped coming out...there wasnt a bit of mess after being pounded like that for two hours except astroglide and spit. 

The real point of this post is this: is it normal to have someone tell you your ass felt like a pussy too, but better because it also felt like an ass? is it normal to 'cum' in your ass and have a lot of fluid come from...nowhere?


----------



## augustaB

I've never heard of this before, although I believe the ass does make a little lubricant of its own. 
According to Go Ask Alice the anus (rectum) can produce more lubricant when stimulated, particularly when contracting due to orgasm. 
Next time you get done in the butt, why not smoke a little cannabis before. It will help you relax and feel sexier. Poppers will also help you take a large penis (and beyond - with practice). But I like to save the poppers for the orgasm. 
Try putting lubricant inside your rectum before sex. You can use a lube shooter for this purpose.


----------



## weekend addiction




----------



## phatass

on the giving side, not my first time, but first time with my most recent ex i had shit on m dick when i pulled out, we only did it two other times but didn't have this "problem", any ideas to what its due (oh it wwas her first time)...


----------



## catalana

When we first tried it it hurt too much. I could tell he really liked it cause he said so though he said"no I prefer vaginal anyway". A couple of times after I was pretty drunk n on coke n so was he. We used no lube but there was lots of natural wetness. Last time it really hurt next day cause he was rough. I'm worried that no matter what he says he'll always wanted n he's so awesome n a great lover that I want him to get it here n there . He says he wishes we has never gone down this road. Sex on coke can turn wild.


----------



## tomdpimp

catalana said:


> When we first tried it it hurt too much. I could tell he really liked it cause he said so though he said"no I prefer vaginal anyway". A couple of times after I was pretty drunk n on coke n so was he. We used no lube but there was lots of natural wetness. Last time it really hurt next day cause he was rough. I'm worried that no matter what he says he'll always wanted n he's so awesome n a great lover that I want him to get it here n there . He says he wishes we has never gone down this road. Sex on coke can turn wild.


get some lube and also use it on him too.


----------



## catalana

Yes but he's into being spontaneous. We r semi fighting over last time cause he didnt ask consent n was rough. We ve talked about using lube but we r not prepared!


----------



## unknownSKY

Anal is the only was to get my girl to finish now.  she said it hurt at first but now prefers it over normal sex half the time.


----------



## Waffle Sock

My experience(giver):
Chick: "Ok. Not too fast... You're too big.. Aaahh! Ok baby please stop! You feel it?! (Not even halfway in). Take  it out.. ugghh ok try again. ...Sssss Owww! no baby. Ok! ok! stop please!. Too much pain (German accent) We try again next time ok baby?"

How can I go easy when I'm aggressively aroused by her submissive pain?

Anyways, sure isnt like pornos where the guy violently rams the chick and the chick is virtually uneffected.

Tried a few more times. It was ok mainly because she couldn't handle me. Much better if the chick is drunk.

Also, opposed to what ive heard from other peoples experience, there was no smell or fecal matter.
I actually never seen this chick take a shit and we spent considerable time together. I don't know how she did it.


----------



## abracadabra girl

healthy diet keep things moving prety well and not much left over. greasy foodleads to soft stool which can be messy. you can always use an enema beforehand to clean it out.


----------



## tomdpimp

True


----------



## alexvolume2

I just had my first buttfuck as a bi male.  We didnt use lube but it was still amazing.  I feel fulfilled sexually finally.  And I want more!!!!!!  Guys are a definite fuck, you gotta try harder with girls.  I get gay when I dont have a gf.


----------



## What 23

Giving. 

This girl kept on staring at me near my work. I worked in a strip mall that was mostly Hispanic, at a pizza place. She was hostessing at a restaurant beside it. She was wearing these tiny skirts, had blond hair, but was clearly Mexican. She looked freaky. 

I approached her, horny, asking her about herself. She gave me her number. I noticed she had at some glance an appearance of male. She had a tiny amount of facial hair. I wrote it off... Some girls have that. And she's not White so maybe what little hair shows up better. I was horny. Didn't care.

She spoke hardly no English. She took me dancing at a Hispanic dance club, with her friends. I was the only White person there. She had a friend with her who also looked a little freaky, and was tiny. I had an idea to get them both in bed. Both were very nice to me. A man came up to me asking if I was with the Blond, and I said tonight I am. He seemed genuinely impressed. She dressed nice. Great body. A bit overdone looking back.

I had a few drinks there. I took her back to her place so she could get some things after. We kissed in the car, and that was when something finally clicked as 'off'. It was in 'her' taste. Soon she said that "I'm gay"- "I'm a guy". And instead of stopping, I said "okay", "I want to fuck you".

She/he was nervous. Was afraid I had a roommate/that there may be a problem.  I assured her- no problem. I was slightly inebriated and curious. I wanted to try anal. I didn't care at that point who with. And I was curious about sex with a tgirl.

She blew me a little in the parking lot. It was better than any girl up to that point. He/she played with me while I drove back. I was wet and it felt amazing. Like a high.

I stopped to get condoms and some lube. We got back, and walking up the steps I commented on her skin... Her form was so very female, and her breasts I asked if they were implants, to which she said "no, hormones", I put pandora on and some electronic, and stripped her. 

It was interesting. It wasn't hard to enter. I really enjoyed it going from behind, but she he seemed to want to face me, which I didn't like as much, because I was more into the 'female' of 'her', and admittedly it was different.

It was a really interesting first time, and I had her over a couple of nights later. Something about this person was definitely female. But she smelled male. It was intense. But not a spiritually fulfilling as if I was with a girl that I loved or something. She wanted to stay in Indiana all of the sudden (visiting from Wisconsin). Seemed to want to pursue a relationship with me. I had to explain to her in slow English that it was just fun for me, and that I'm not 'gay', but open. I still had the ideal of a female, with potential to have a family, and something traditional. I still have a hierarchy.

Honestly though it was wild and I sort of wish she was still around at times. But what I wanted wasn't really fair to her/him. I just wanted to use her. I couldn't accept her as 'her' fully. I was only interested in getting off.


----------



## alexvolume2

What 23,....you mofo....I am super jels!!!!!!!!


----------



## willithurt

I nervous n scared i want to try anal with feminine transgender


----------



## willithurt

Hugh


----------



## steve022

Johnny1 said:


> I've been with one girl who could. But she was extremely multi-orgasmic.



nice


----------



## steve022

What 23 said:


> She blew me a little in the parking lot. It was better than any girl up to that point. He/she played with me while I drove back. I was wet and it felt amazing.



Was it a he or a she?  I don't get it?


----------



## Beachcat

My first time was so ridiculous...I was 18 and a freshman in college.  I went to a school where basketball was a huge fucking deal, so we would camp out all night to get tickets for a game.  We were sooo fucked up on various substances, and all night in the tent with like a ton of people around he kept trying to get it in my ass, but lack of lube and our general level of intoxication kept it from happening.

The next morning we get back to our dorm ,still fucked up...he lays me on the bed, gets a bottle of fucking shampoo and uses that for lube and puts it in.  It was so retarded....shampoo? Shit it burned.

I had much more pleasurable times after that with different men who knew what they were doing.  I don't do it anymore...I would, but it doesn't seem to be on the menu for long time married sex, lol


----------



## D's

Goddamn, shampoo burns the hell out of my penis. So does shaving cream.

Never had the chance, I guess that gay experience I had a while back turned me against buttholes(girls and guys).
So I just dig the vagina.


----------



## willithurt

So how do i find a he she


----------



## Noman75

The first time was with a friend of mine. I lay on my stomach and he lubed up with some Vaseline. It didn't hurt, but my ass did feel full. The only other time I received was with the same friend. We were outside and he used suntan lotion. That was quite uncomfortable.


----------



## spemat

Giving, it was easy because she was into S&M and I was domming her and she begged for it.

Me, the first time, I was being told to let this dude hammer me by an ex, she was a nut and the dude was like 9" so I was scared to death but it caused me to have prostate orgasms every 15-20 minutes in the course of an hour... at first it was like being ripped in half though.


----------



## VitamaN

I was 17 and I put it in and came in like 15 seconds.  
  When I pulled out, it made that lollipop mouth noise people make with their thumbs. PLOP! 
  Hell ya I liked it and it was planned out... not serious planning like we didn't have a meeting about it we knew we were gonna have sex.  Didn't know I'd get to go that far though. Til I did...  
Bung.


----------



## sydneybiguy

I don't think i should say how young i was when i was first "taken" but i loved it from the start  

The  first woman i lived with: we had never discussed it, as a "we should  try it".. During a weekend away, i was fooling around behind her and was  poking at her rear for "giggles"..  she pushed back so pushed forward  and so on till i lubed up a little.. It was slow and without pain. I was  her first and last. Even tho we are no longer together, we are good  mates, she still says she wants to do it more but has no one she can  trust to do it with (bad luck for her). we would do it about two hrs b4  any job interview she had ,without cleaning out after. btw. when ever we  did this, she was all ways offered the job  

Last GF: she was  into anal b4 we got together and knew i was into it (giving and taking).  when she was taking ( i don't remember ever asking her to take it) if i  was doing her from behind, she would reach back and pull me out of her  pussy, and re aim it into her ass. She would then start with "slowly  slowly ... now fuck it.. fuck it hard" Oh she had a hot tight hole, as  they both did.. But, She was all so a giver  

She would get me  on my hands and knees and do my ass with a dildo, then when she got  bored with that, she would start using her fingers. Yes she did end up  getting her whole hand in my ass  to just past her wrist..

I reallllly need to find another woman like her :D lol


----------



## silas GUY

first time given was abut 19 and was having shower sex with mt GF at the time so i started fucking her in the ass and she was totally into it and she was bent over standing holding on to this ceramic soap holder thing and it brook off the wall , landed on her foot cutting her pretty bad. she started bleeding all over the floor! it was a mess and i felt really bad. but after that i fucked her in the ass all the time  to this day now 31 i still have not found any women who would let me fuck her in the ass. she totally looked like lelo from that Hawaiian themed movie. she would also suck my dick whenever i asked her too man i miss that little bitch!


----------



## pazma

Receiving, from my boyfriend. I actually really liked it the first time we did it, next few times we tried it was just really underwhelming, and he wasn't really that into it either so we haven't tried since.


----------



## deaf eye

my girl diddles my butthole often,  its weird, feels a little good  when she goes in, 
, but when she pulls out it, feels like im taking a dump and i sketch out ...
first time we hooked up , she popped my butthole cherry, 
i was hungover, and couldnt cum , 
so i layed there and jerked off while she had fun with my butt, 
that time was pretty good , great orgasm,
, just felt like butthole was  moist and stretched out the next day

one thing weird  that i noticed about 
 after i dew her in the butt, i get super relaxed and chill
its weird hard to explain,  but 
im super mellow .....


----------



## ticking

Shit


----------



## bamboo3241

Cant believe how many women dont like it.theres nothin like backin up on a weapon and riding it hard.I read a quote about mmasturbation once and am sure it applies to anal too.98%of women masturbate - the other 2% LIE.


----------



## snowflake78

Its not terrible,but you definitely must be relaxed. Start slow for a minute,then you're good  best is having your bf put the good ol vibrater in the vag while hes in there,makes it much more pleasurable for the woman. And having some drinks beforehand doesn't hurt either girls,relaxation is key


----------



## bindlybrave

Het im bi curious and wanna try anal for the first time any pointers?


----------



## BZboo

First time was with long term boyfriend, I'm a chick so obviously received. It was super painful because I couldn't relax. It was sorta planned in that we had talked about it before. I didnt orgasm, ugh I hated it! But I have had ok anal sex just not my first time. It's not really that great in my experience.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Next time have the guy wear a bull mask.


----------



## BZboo

Ya? why a bull though?


----------



## BZboo

eeee gad


----------



## baggerr

read several posts, but not all....You guys know that you're supposed to do a douche/small enema before ass fucking so its clean dont ya? Everyones mentioning messy, thats a turn off


----------



## Waffle Sock

I just ram it in and pray to the sex gods for the best


----------



## Nico.Keenan

I got my girlfriend to try anal, first time felt great but we stopped midway cause she couldn't handle it  scince then she generally doesn't want to do it but now and then she gets really horny and it becomesdv the only thing she wants, its kinda strange but lots of fun


----------



## Nico.Keenan

bamboo3241 said:


> Cant believe how many women dont like it.theres nothin like backin up on a weapon and riding it hard.I read a quote about mmasturbation once and am sure it applies to anal too.98%of women masturbate - the other 2% LIE.


I wish the other 2% was lying but my gf is one of them


----------



## Erikmen

I don´t believe that. You believed it because she told you? That´s a bit naive don´t you think?


----------



## Nico.Keenan

Erikmen said:


> I don´t believe that. You believed it because she told you? That´s a bit naive don´t you think?


Erik, trust me if you knew my gf you'd believe it as well, she's a very unusual inndividual.


----------



## Screaming_Skull

I was 17 and just wanted to loose my 'anal virginity' had taken 20mg of methadone a few hours before(not because I was gonna have anal) it was ok..


----------



## BrandonInWI

*First time Bottoming! *

I met a guy online and met him at his dorm and I just planned to get to know him and maybe do oral but he fucked me and it hurt so bad lol it prob was not good for him either cuz we stopped and he apologized I think he felt like he was raping me lol and walked me to the car and kissed me goodnight.  It couldn't have been too bad tho cuz he said I had the cutest ass and begged me to call him again which I did but yeah I don't think first time anal is good for anyone who just jumps into it with a college guy who doesn't take his time lol!
Kisses,
Brandon
xoxo


----------



## othert

I went travelling in SE Asia when I was 22 years old and when I was in Vientienne, Laos, I had taken some diazepam and was just walking back to the hostel when a lady caught my attention and waved to me to come over. When I got closer I saw it was slim, attractive ladyboy. She asked me if I wanted to take her back to my hotel and I decided to just go for it, probably due to the valium. Before then I'd never really considered I would ever had sex with a ladyboy and had only been with girls.We ended up at a 'love' hotel, and started kissing on the bed.She was down  to panties, when I reached inside them, she stopped me to say she was a ladyboy, I said I didn't care. After she grabbed my cock and  tried to take me inside herself without a condom. Thankfully, I was sober enough to stop her and put one on. It was really tight, and she was really enjoying it and her small dick was really hard. 

Afterwards we went for a walk and she asked for some money to buy yaba (meth). After she bought it, we went back to her makeshift apartment that they stayed with another ladyboy. The three of us smoked the tablet through a bong, first night I did speed as well, but it not do too much for me.Then we went back to the same hotel for more sex. I still think about that night all the time but have not been with any ladyboys or guys since.


----------



## We are all ONE

it never hurt to be honest
my guy was a true pro
gave me a hot oil massage and occasionally  slipped a pinkie here and there

took what felt like minutes to loosen me up but once it was fully in and I lost anxiety it was the greatest thing I ever felt

like i know sometimes you get caught up and dont lube but at the very least hawk a loogie
a good lover will know...
eh Ill just leave it at that


----------



## xstayfadedx

We are all ONE said:


> it never hurt to be honest
> my guy was a true pro
> gave me a hot oil massage and occasionally  slipped a pinkie here and there
> 
> took what felt like minutes to loosen me up but once it was fully in and I lost anxiety it was the greatest thing I ever felt
> 
> like i know sometimes you get caught up and dont lube but at the very least hawk a loogie
> a good lover will know...
> eh Ill just leave it at that



Wow, waao.  I am so proud that you've finally admitted to this.


----------



## bustybrunette39

First anal was really quite uncomfortable and felt like I wanted to use the bathroom if you catch my drift! I am willing to try again and have bought some butt plugs to help train my ass to relax for penetration. Looking forward to next session.


----------



## Flowing

I have never been able to fit my penis into any girl's ass so far.


----------



## cicerogrinds

the last gf that wanted anal sex i wasn't able too fit it in also.. now its been like 5yrs since i kinda mess it especially the way the other ex took it like ass like a pro kind of felt like a vagina on steroids


----------



## closetvirgofreak82

My first time, I was 17 and with my first bf. I received and it was spontaneous, but he did work me up to it a bit. No lube but then my pussy gets REALLY wet so he just dipped it in there first. It was intense, hurt a little but overall not bad.

Since then, I have had some really good....and some really bad experiences. I have given anal occasionally (tongue and a finger only...it makes a man lose his mind when adding that to the oral repertoire). 

As far as receiving anal, I have had a couple of men just do the ram-it-in-no-prep-at-all treatment, and that did not go over well, especially if I bled from it. I have also had anal so fucking good that I came...and squirted from it. I had to get worked up slow (nibbling on my neck will relax me a LOT). Once he works it in slow (no back-n-forth, just inching in while kissing/touching elsewhere), I will get to a point where I start moving on him, and it's ON then.

I am a confirmed submissive, so the top-bottom dynamic definitely plays into my enjoyment of anal. And to the question about vaginal vs anal preference...if he knows what he's doing I enjoy both equally!


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

As a guy, my lady and I have tried it a handful of times, she has even asked for it, but I'm not sure it's for us.  We will try it again soon.


----------



## tomdpimp

closetvirgofreak82 said:


> My first time, I was 17 and with my first bf. I received and it was spontaneous, but he did work me up to it a bit. No lube but then my pussy gets REALLY wet so he just dipped it in there first. It was intense, hurt a little but overall not bad.
> 
> Since then, I have had some really good....and some really bad experiences. I have given anal occasionally (tongue and a finger only...it makes a man lose his mind when adding that to the oral repertoire).
> 
> As far as receiving anal, I have had a couple of men just do the ram-it-in-no-prep-at-all treatment, and that did not go over well, especially if I bled from it. I have also had anal so fucking good that I came...and squirted from it. I had to get worked up slow (nibbling on my neck will relax me a LOT). Once he works it in slow (no back-n-forth, just inching in while kissing/touching elsewhere), I will get to a point where I start moving on him, and it's ON then.
> 
> I am a confirmed submissive, so the top-bottom dynamic definitely plays into my enjoyment of anal. And to the question about vaginal vs anal preference...if he knows what he's doing I enjoy both equally!



Cool!  Very good response


----------



## anon1121

I actually didn't mind it (girl) what I found confusing is that my butt hole was more loose than my vagina! I tried anal the first time when i was having sex for the first. IDK what made my anus looser than my vagina but it didnt really hurt it was more pleasurable kind of pain. we didnt use lube


----------



## MissVL

I was 17, it was with a FWB who had a bit of an anal fetish. I was in doggy position and it was suprisingly easy, he used heaps of lube and was very gentle. It hurt initially but he was very mindful and took it slow until I was used to it. It was a good introduction to anal, I still love it. It makes me sad when I hear of girls not enjoying it because their partner was rough or didn't use lube. It can be a very enjoyable experience you just need a lover who is patient, gentle and knows to use lube!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Only given anal and first time I was 18 and my gf was on the pill so we were past the condom stage but I still specifically put one on for anal because I was just young and scared of #2 on my cock. Lol. It was enjoyable I guess but I still preferred PiV with every girl I've ever been with.


----------



## nunyabiznez

If you had asked me this question a year ago, I would have said "no way some guys gonna stick his dick in my ass", but all that change when I met my soul mate, yeah I know kinda corny, but it's true.

I was married for 15 years to a guy who never looked at me while having sex, if we even had sex.  But I met a guy, an older guy 15 years older than me, and he loved me and showed me the ropes, I love him dearly, never felt this way before, He is kind and gentle, and never pressured me to do anything I didn't want to do. 

He did things to me I didn't know were possible.  He loved anal sex and I loved giving it to him, because ... well ... I love him and want to make him as happy as he makes me. He would play with my ass while I was sucking him off. I have to admit it felt good. I loved when he would suck and lick my asshole, I was scared Id might have an accident. But it felt so good.

Now one would think the first time you'd have anal sex it would be on a bed, oh no, not me. We did it in the shower. After we showered, we stood there rinsing off under the water, kissing, I was stroking his cock, he was massaging my ass, fingering it. I had this look on my face and he asked me about it, and I simply told him, I wanted him to bend me over and fuck me in the ass, and he asked if I was sure and I said yes. and so I leaned up against the shower wall, and he took his time and slowly and gently inserted it, I was amazed at how easy it slid it. There was a little discomfort at first, but once he started to pump it in and out, it just felt so good, never experienced anything like that.

Now prior to this, I did my research online, read articles, talked to a few people. kinda preparing myself. Now I can't get enough of it. We probably do it once a week (anal). He has a strong sexual appetite for an older guy, we have sex almost everyday, sometimes several times a day.  He makes me happy, and so I want to make him happy.


----------



## tomdpimp

Wow


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Blacked out and couldn't remember. She said it was fun.


----------



## AnalWhore

I absolutely love anal sex, hence the name....I'm a 36 yr old female and just tried it for the first time a year ago with my guy and I regret waiting so long. When we first started messing around a year ago he would just finger my ass and lick my asshole and it felt amazing. We have a very "experimental" sex life to say the least. I brought up anal first and he was all for it but I don't think he took me seriously at first!  Then one night we were messing around and I told him I wanted my ass fucked and of course this made his dick instantly hard. We used a good bit of lube and he was very gentle when he first stuck his dick in my ass, no pain at all and he has a very big dick too, length and width! I came so hard, twice actually, had to play with my clit. Anal orgasims are way more intense and longer than vaginal. I liked it so much that I had him "clean up" and I sucked his dick to get him hard again so he could fuck my ass again. I don't know how he does it but he can manage to keep his dick hard for over an hour some times so he can fuck my ass real good. From then on I prefer he fucks my ass more than my pussy! Sometimes he has to beg for my pussy, it's like a treat to him. And when I masterbate I fuck my ass with my vibrator and send him the vids. I will never tell him but when I fuck my ass with my vibrator it feels better than when he fucks my ass. My vib has a clit stimulator on it so it works magic!!! Shit, I'm horny now, think ima go get my vib and fuck my ass


----------



## LuGoJ

AnalWhore said:


> I absolutely love anal sex, hence the name....I'm a 36 yr old female and just tried it for the first time a year ago with my guy and I regret waiting so long. When we first started messing around a year ago he would just finger my ass and lick my asshole and it felt amazing. We have a very "experimental" sex life to say the least. I brought up anal first and he was all for it but I don't think he took me seriously at first!  Then one night we were messing around and I told him I wanted my ass fucked and of course this made his dick instantly hard. We used a good bit of lube and he was very gentle when he first stuck his dick in my ass, no pain at all and he has a very big dick too, length and width! I came so hard, twice actually, had to play with my clit. Anal orgasims are way more intense and longer than vaginal. I liked it so much that I had him "clean up" and I sucked his dick to get him hard again so he could fuck my ass again. I don't know how he does it but he can manage to keep his dick hard for over an hour some times so he can fuck my ass real good. From then on I prefer he fucks my ass more than my pussy! Sometimes he has to beg for my pussy, it's like a treat to him. And when I masterbate I fuck my ass with my vibrator and send him the vids. I will never tell him but when I fuck my ass with my vibrator it feels better than when he fucks my ass. My vib has a clit stimulator on it so it works magic!!! Shit, I'm horny now, think ima go get my vib and fuck my ass



That was pretty hot!


----------



## AnalWhore

IKR?! Made myself horny. Lol


----------



## GuDneZ

Wasn't the greatest we started off barracuda, then used some dildo and bondage gear, got exciting then!


----------



## tmdelaine74

*First Time....*

The first time I was a working girl downtown.  But one of my girls said that I gave up too much butt.,,LOL.  Anyway, now I love it and can't get enough of everything that "comes" with it.


----------



## D's

LuGoJ said:


> That was pretty hot!





AnalWhore said:


> IKR?! Made myself horny. Lol



I have the most alward boner now at work.that was hot as fuck.


----------



## Ignot

I plugged two X pills and proceeded to have a sharpie up my pooper for the next 6 hours.  5 years ago


----------



## tomdpimp

P





AnalWhore said:


> I absolutely love anal sex, hence the name....I'm a 36 yr old female and just tried it for the first time a year ago with my guy and I regret waiting so long. When we first started messing around a year ago he would just finger my ass and lick my asshole and it felt amazing. We have a very "experimental" sex life to say the least. I brought up anal first and he was all for it but I don't think he took me seriously at first!  Then one night we were messing around and I told him I wanted my ass fucked and of course this made his dick instantly hard. We used a good bit of lube and he was very gentle when he first stuck his dick in my ass, no pain at all and he has a very big dick too, length and width! I came so hard, twice actually, had to play with my clit. Anal orgasims are way more intense and longer than vaginal. I liked it so much that I had him "clean up" and I sucked his dick to get him hard again so he could fuck my ass again. I don't know how he does it but he can manage to keep his dick hard for over an hour some times so he can fuck my ass real good. From then on I prefer he fucks my ass more than my pussy! Sometimes he has to beg for my pussy, it's like a treat to him. And when I masterbate I fuck my ass with my vibrator and send him the vids. I will never tell him but when I fuck my ass with my vibrator it feels better than when he fucks my ass. My vib has a clit stimulator on it so it works magic!!! Shit, I'm horny now, think ima go get my vib and fuck my ass



Now that is a story


----------



## Uhardrodnme

Awesome! I've been an avid & insatiable bisexual bottom for several years, and nothing makes me hotter than the idea of getting fucked up by a beautiful, shapely shemale with "her" big, naked,  rock-hard, super-slippery, cum-spewing cock!


----------



## Uhardrodnme

I'm a long-time married closet bisexual bottom; I've been fucked well over 100 times by 40+ men in the last 12 - 15  years, and LOVED each time it's happened. Though some hurt really bad, it's the idea of him being back ther all hot & hard & horny for me with a huge load of liquid man-love just waiting to leap out of him deep inside ME that is such a turn-on, so-o-o satisfying & fulfilling emotionally!!

Keep reaching put, Brandon -- find someone who will be kind & gentle & caring, someone you can trust to take you bareback and fill you to over-flowing with his hard feelings for you & his rich, creamy man-cum!


----------



## Clitnhawk

nunyabiznez , great story.   Too bad you waste 15 years with the other guy... but at least you found someone who rocks your world.   So many people do end up in such marriages...


----------



## samnslumberland

My experiences with anal thus far have been horrible!  I want so badly to be able to receive pleasure from it as I like having my ass licked and fingered, but it has just been way too painful every time my boyfriend and I have tried. We're using high quality anal lubricant with relaxing properties, but for some reason I'm still having a hard time taking it. We made the most progress on our last attempt (meaning that he was able to get the majority of his dick in there before I told him to take it out), but it's beginning to get really discouraging. My boyfriend loves anal and has talked about it since we began dating almost a year ago, so I'd really like to be able to give him what he wants but I'm struggling.


----------



## Good_guy

samnslumberland said:


> My experiences with anal thus far have been horrible!  I want so badly to be able to receive pleasure from it as I like having my ass licked and fingered, but it has just been way too painful every time my boyfriend and I have tried. We're using high quality anal lubricant with relaxing properties, but for some reason I'm still having a hard time taking it. We made the most progress on our last attempt (meaning that he was able to get the majority of his dick in there before I told him to take it out), but it's beginning to get really discouraging. My boyfriend loves anal and has talked about it since we began dating almost a year ago, so I'd really like to be able to give him what he wants but I'm struggling.



Im a husband, and me and my wife have been together for 20 years. Our sexlife is great and she also very much enjoys the licking around and a finger in her ass while I penetrate her vagina..however, even with lube I just sometimes go in her.. Never done like pumping/thrusting, only the tip in and than some, cause when I get past the "entrance" it sorta opens up a bit inside.. Oh well what im describing is that we are very much were you are at honey.. But patience is a virtue and just wanting to try is sexy so. I really really love her ass and she wants to give it to me but expirience, like you, some issues..  
tips appriciated..we started experimenting with the ass only a year ago,


----------



## MilzyWilzy

I hate anal sex. My first time was with a man who just stuck it in and the pain was horrendous!

I've since tried it with my partner with lubricant and I still hate it. 

I am partial to a finger up there though, that's lovely!


----------



## Bearlove

samnslumberland said:


> My experiences with anal thus far have been horrible!  I want so badly to be able to receive pleasure from it as I like having my ass licked and fingered, but it has just been way too painful every time my boyfriend and I have tried. We're using high quality anal lubricant with relaxing properties, but for some reason I'm still having a hard time taking it. We made the most progress on our last attempt (meaning that he was able to get the majority of his dick in there before I told him to take it out), but it's beginning to get really discouraging. My boyfriend loves anal and has talked about it since we began dating almost a year ago, so I'd really like to be able to give him what he wants but I'm struggling.



Start a fresh.  Forget all your pasted failed attempts and start again (your frame of mind can really make a big difference).

There are a few things that can get in the way of anal sex 

The thought of being dirty etc - if your already half way there then ... Its an automatic reaction that if you have anything up your ass you will feel like you need to poop - depending on the depth then this may be a mild discomfort to a knee trembling :D

Practice does really help and even if you cannot take a full dick then just having him fuck you a few inches deep is a great start.   The 'relaxing' properties should really be avoided (IMHO) and your better off working with your bodies own reactions - try a few different positions, if your already half way there then you have to understand that you have another ring a bit deeper than your ass hole. 

So get relaxed and lubed up enough to take him as much as you can - then go slowly, you might think that you need to poop, you may even feel that you need to go through the motions and this is natural.  Sitting on top and relaxing your ass as if your going to poop is a great position to go deeper.


----------



## Lady_Hurricane

I nearly died from the pain. He was big, no lube and he went rough on me; but even though I was in agony, the pain itself massively turned me on so we kept going until he came. 

Nowadays, anal sex is my favourite type of sex. I made a new FWB the other day and he gave me some great anal sex, to the point where I bled. Also, I orgasm really easily during anal, but struggle during vaginal.


----------



## Kid Amine

the first time I tried it I was about 27, did it with my manager from work. Went back to his apt, had some drinks. I went to the bathroom and noticed a 24pk box of condoms on the toilet lid. Went back to conversation and was feeling horny. Decided just to ask him "Would you like to have sex with me?" His jaw literally dropped open. Turns out he had fantasized about fucking me since he hired me. He literally didnt know what to do, so I suggested a shower. We explored each other, and learned that fucking in a small tub is nigh impossible. We moved back to the couch in the living room. He was pretty big (8", thick), and was worried about hurting me. He entered me missionary position, very slowly, and was very careful. I told him he could go a bit faster if he wanted to. He did, maybe 10%. After a few minutes of that, I pulled him close and whispered in his ear "Fuck me how you want to fuck me". He pulled his cock almost all the way out, and then slammed it balls deep. I felt a shockwave course thru my body. He proceeded to fuck me like the world was going to end in 30 minutes, and i came hard after maybe 5. Yeah I was sore but I'm more than a bit masochistic so I didnt mind. We only fucked the one time, I left the job shortly after for other reasons, and we just got back in touch after over 10 years away. He's moved now so no chance of a repeat, but my first time anal was my best. Never been fucked that passionately since, and it sucks.


----------



## logjammer

I did it a few times with my ex wife but she didn't like it. My last girlfriend was much hornier and adventurous than her, I noticed that I could not only finger her asshole much easier but she actually enjoyed. I finally mustered the courage to ask for anal and she agreed. My cock slid in fairly easily and despite me being pretty big and her being pretty small she thoroughly enjoyed it and so did I. I came pretty quickly and so did she.


----------



## Meow1243

Oh god did it hurt. We used lots of lube and he fingered me first but the initial stretching to get his dick in was terrible. I knew I was supposed to just relax and let things happen but I couldn't help it. My bf is really into anal so we tried it a second time and it still wasn't fun. The sensation of having something go up my ass just feels like I'm pooping lol, not pleasant. Sucks too cuz the idea of anal really turns me on :/


----------



## Dirkdiggles

Pagey said:


> I've heard it's possible, but difficult. Apparently when it happens tough it's mindblowing.
> I'm personally not intrigued enough to consider doing it often enough to get to that point haha



When it happens its because you're putting pressure on the gspot because of the angle you're forced to use during anal


----------



## indiguy6969

I was 14 and I started sliding thick permanent markers, hammer and plunger handles in my ass while fantasizing about big older athletic jock men fucking me in the ass. It hurt as much as it felt good. I frequently used my sisters basic plastic. 10" vibrator and purchasing a 8" flesh tone realistic suction cup dildo when I was 17.

None of which seemed to prepare me for my first real dick when I was 18. He was 38. He was 7.5 long and as thick as. A soda can. I spent a good hour or so trying to take it for no more then a minute intervals.  We hooked up 3 times over a month and it hurt everytime. Too thick for me then. Now 10 years later, I am a pro.


----------



## Makeloveinthisdrug

anyone else wanking :D???? 

Thanks for the free stories..hehehehehe


----------



## the_ketaman

It's something most people should probably research a bit before trying. I'm guy and know a lot about this stuff.

Firstly you want a bottle of Amyl Nitrate(Jungle Juice, Rush, COLT is my favorite)  And I hate Amyl as it makes my heart race and sometimes feel i might pass out so never sniff in shower. But it does a job. It's sold under the table at sex shops or online. Have one big sniff from the bottle up each nostril(ensuring you don't inhale an liquid only fumes, my friends used to get Amyl burns and they're not attractive) this will loosen you but muscles for a minute or 2.

First timers should try with toys first and plenty of lube. I prefer Silicone based lube like Pjur. Fingers can feel very invasive(fingernails) you can get toys of any shape or size but get a male designed one if your male(Aneros prostate stimulators are amazing) females have tons of choice.

Be relaxed.  I hot shower helps a LOT! Hot water makes the elasticity in your skin more stretchy and I've found this helps me a lot.

And lastly for the mess. Either deal with it or Douche.  The latter can be bad for you if it's done too much because you have good bacteria in your gut that Douche washes away.

When it comes to it. Relax your butt as much as you can, take deep breaths and back up on him coz most guys will go too fast. This is where the amyl can really help. The first few seconds will hurt the most but once he's in. Let your body get used to it and start slow but if your like me in a few minutes you'll be telling him to throw me around basically lol

Over the years I've gotten better and enjoyed it more. I have taken cocks that I never would have thought I'd survive not being split in half lol but I very much enjoy now. It's an acquired taste and you might not ever like it but the man connected to the dick has to know what he's doing. PLEASE me if anyone has more Q's


----------



## Aederine

Spontaneous.

Went to my then gf house, brought a cd with songs that remembered our old times several years ago.

She got super excited and I didn't bring a condom. Anal with spit it was...

I even got a bit of urethral infection for a week or so, not recommended.

But worth it due to the animal nature of it.


----------



## Michael_25

Didn't go down well. Was like "Irreversible" but consensual.


----------



## Solipsis

Never done it (sorry to post anyway).. somehow always considered it 'not for me', for some reason always thought it was sort of demeaning or strongly associated with gay sex. More recently it came up with a woman, apparently mostly reserved for occasionally cause its so intense (painful was not said or implied).. not sure if or when it gets suggested to try together. I'm pretty intimidated.

So using a condom is a good idea even if birth control is not an issue?


----------



## Lukasz

y0000zzz yall I just created a new Mexican+black former tew work for me. so I get a call from this nigga he said he got $200 tew come over and suck my monsta. I said oh true come thru niece. when he get there this nigga look like he about 16-17. so I asked him how old he was, he said 18. so I'm confused. I'm like why yew paying for dick. can't yo fruity ass get dick for free? cause I never had young clients. so mind u this nigga got tew talking he sounded straight up like a girl and he looked real fem. he like there's no other cute gay black men around here. they all straight or ugly so I had tew pay yew. once I saw yo ad.. (mind yew I'm in a small mostly white city) so the only thing going thru my head that this was a future transformer that didn't realize he wanted tew be a girl yet. so I collected my coin and then I put on the magnum like it was a gold medal. he started gobbling down my soft monsta. yew know trey trey can't get hard for niggas. I'm a straight ass nigga. so after about 10 minutes of him sucking my soft dick he like, why can't yew get hard? what can I dew tew turn yew on? so I'm like it always takes me a long time tew get hard, hold on let me pull up some porn. so I grabbed my ipad2 and pulled up some straight porn. I watched it for a lil bit until I got hard. then he stopped and was like omg that porn worked. so I take it that you are into girls. I'm like hell yeah I love girls. I'm only gay4pay. I don't fuck with yall homos. so then he like, well I act and sound like a girl and ever since I was 8 years old I always felt I should've been a girl. so now he was speaking my language. I cracked my.knuckles and cleared my throat. I said the magic words.... "then why don't yew become a former?" and he like what's a former. I said "a transformer" and he like what's a transformer. and I'm like a tranny my nigga damn. and he like a.tranny? I don't know where to even begin. so I cracked my knuckles and placed my hand on his shoulder and looked him into his eyes and said, "today is your lucky day, you've came tew the right man." so he like what yew mean? I'm like, "my real name is trey and I'm one of the greatest tranny chasers tew walk this here earth and I've helped alotta formers with their transition." so he like what's a tranny chaser? and I said, nevermind that's a different story for a different day but are yew truly serious about becoming a transformer? and he said yes I wanna start today. so I'm like is there any other trannies in this city or that u know. and he like no, I never met a tranny to guide me. so I'm screaming y0000000zzz inside my head cause there's no other tranny to influence him and I can mould him my way. so I'm like how far are u willing tew go? dew u want titties and shit or dew u wanna.just dress like a girl. and he like I want titties and hips and a fatter booty. so I'm like yew have.to do the same.thing I do to afford all that. and he like I gotta escort I said yes. and he like will.u show me how tew escort and keep me safe? I'm like but you gotta break me off some bread, cause I'm a pimp also. and u blaxican so u gonna make alotta money. u can work white girl ads, Asian girls black ads, light skinned ads and Spanish ads. so he like how much I gotta break off tew yew? I said just give me eveything and ill make sure you the baddest bitch around with.your hair done, and nails.done and.new shoes and clothes new iPhones and macbooks. so he hesitated. he said I don't really wanna get pimped. so I'm like ill even make.sure u stay with weed everyday. kush. then his eyes lit up like Christmas trees. and he said yes ill dew it. I grinned. kryptonite strikes again. trannies can't control demselves when it comes tew weed. so then I'm like dew u have school or a job cause yew have tew be able to go from city tew city. and he like nah. and.I'm like.ok are u sure y 18 cause u look young as shit and I don't wanna go tew jail. and he pulled out his Id and showed it tew me. so then I'm like well first things.first we have tew shave yo hair booty cheeks and legs. so I went into my luggage and grabbed my clippers and shaved all that hair inbetween his cakes and legs. then after that I grabbed my blonde wig I had in my suitcase and put it on his head. then I grabbed some lingerie out my suitcase and told him tew out it on. (I keep wigs and lingerie for my hoes tew put on lol) his face was already girly so I didn't need tew dew anything tew it.. then I went across the hall to one of my.hoes room and grabbed her hormones. I injected him.with a shot and gave him some pills. he like.omg what's deez? I said deez are hormones it makes you grow breast and keeps you soft and fem. after all that I had beautiful drag standing in front of me. bitch looked passable as shit. I was proud if myself. I posted him up a white girl ad and the. waited for the calls. while we was waiting she was like. ummm can I finish sucking.your dick like I paid for... so I said oh shit my bad.I forgot yew was a client, so I fucked the back of her throat and came down her throat. after that round 2, I couldnt control myself so I told her to bend over and I fucked the shit outta her lol.


----------



## smackydowners

best post ever


----------



## smackydowners

i used sun tan lotion, she was almost as shit-faced as i was. she stopped me before i came so i had to finish myself off cos no way was my sun screen/shit covered dick going anywhere near her.

it was magical....


----------



## conscious-observed

It was awkward. I was scared, but my partner was reassuring and comforting. It didn't hurt, rather, it was a sensation I had never expected and I enjoyed it, though I wouldn't say the first time felt "good." It was better once he got all the way in... The water was coldest when I just touched my toe tips against it...


----------



## the_ketaman

I was terrified, it hurt a lot and looking back I wish I did it with someone else.  

Analysis is great though. I'm gay and like to take it. But there's techniques and etiquette.  Douching is less messy but it can be quite bad for you as it washes away good bacteria from the colon.

Hot showers, Amyl Nitrate, lots of lube, a finger or two and an experienced top should all make the experience work. Yes it hurts but it's good pain. If it's overwhelming your going too fast.


----------



## inyou

This is my first post and might be a long one....i was 19 and super horny at the time..
I found it was alot easier and more successful to pick up girls online...this one day im hornier than usual...start talking dirty to this girl ive been talking with online for 3 weeks now and tell her... "wiat till a get a hold of that ass" i wasnt implying anal sex ..i simply wanted to fuck her..
And her reply was "ill bring the lube and u have ur condom handy. will u be ready in 30 mins?" I said "hell yea" ahe came over we talked for a bit kinda shy both of us...but then i just dropped my pands and when se saw mi cock ahe literally melted....she sucked it right away and then said " if u fuck me good in the ass..then ill give u my pussy" i fucked her so incredibly good that she came to get fuck in the ass at least 4 times a week...that got me hooked...she moved and tbst was that...ever since i always wanted to fuck all my girls in the ass....and it always dont work out that way since not all girls are into it.the one girl i met too ...damm she was hot....as im banging her in all 4..she says to me...."give it to me in my ass" ofcourse thats the greatest turn on ever i get the lube and proceed...on first try ahe cant take it says im too big...but then tells me to try it again...that one time i vividly remember i fucked her ass for about 2 hours straight and came 2 times ..so did she....but this next was topped everythibg off ..my girlfriend at the time was a virgin and didnt want to have sex anytime soon...however one day allows me to foreplay with her ...we are both naked under the sheets i go down on her and she is having her first great sex experience....i continued to lay on top of her and try to penetrate her...by her facial expressions i could tell that i was hurting her...but i told her that first time hurts...and i xontinued to fuck her gettinf more and more exited and just went all out on her....to realize that the whole time i waa fucking her ass without even knowing it...i ws confused, aroused, and wanted to continued..but i told her to bite the pillow.....and i removed my condom..but a new one on...and this time i went straight for her pussy....she sid cry with tears...but keep saying "dont stop, dont stop"....later on she would not allow me to fuck her ass as she didnt enjoy it as much as when u fucked her pussy but did let me try it again...and gosh iloved it...my next girlfriend did not ejoy it but knew i loved it so she let me doit whenever i wanted it...and with her was fully open..i could do whatever i wanted and it turn her on...pain and pleasure i guess...she she truly let me go full throttle and loved it....  much more calm this days and my honey doesn't like it at all but i can live with it as i love her.......butu cant dny it...to reminisce is to relive the moment....


----------



## SluttyPeach

Shitty.... Lol

Seriously, it was pretty uncomfortable cause he was um well endowed.. he just rammed it in and it felt like he had ripped me from asshole to appetite but after awhile I didn't even care (drunk).. He was too rough too.

Nowadays I like anal but it's something I only do with a boyfriend.. And when it's done properly.. You know, lube and easing it in.


----------



## samnslumberland

I had spontaneous anal sex for the first time last night with my boyfriend, and it was the best sex I have EVER had. We've tried in the past with no success because he's on the larger side and I have trouble relaxing, so it usually ends in immense pain and frustration (on my part). Last night, though, was the complete opposite--no pain whatsoever and lots of orgasms 

We've always used lube when attempting anal in the past. Last night, though, that was not the case. I was out of town for the weekend while my boyfriend stayed home, so the sex we had when I got back was a bit more intense (increased physical and emotional need for one another) than it typically is. Foreplay was lengthy, and I came about six times from oral before we progressed to missionary PIV penetration. I probably came twice during PIV, but I was so wet at that point that I began to lose sensation. I didn't say anything to my boyfriend about my lack of pleasure because a) I wasn't uncomfortable by any means, and b) I had already cum 7-8 times so I was happy and wanted him to be able to finish. After what I'm assuming to be a few minutes, though, he pulled out and began to massage the head of his penis against my anus as he sometimes does, which seems to be his way of asking for permission for anal. At first I said no, as usual, but I was so relaxed and content at this point, and anal sex is something that I've been wanting to successfully try for so long with my boyfriend, that I caved. I guided him through it to ensure that I didn't experience any pain or discomfort, told him when to apply more pressure to go deeper, and when to lay off when it began to feel overwhelming. Because I was so wet and relaxed at this point from having multiple orgasms, there was no pain at all and it wasn't long before I was asking for it harder and faster. The first time I came from anal was due to some light clitoral stimulation, but it honestly didn't take much because I was experiencing so much pleasure from penetration alone. My second, third, and fourth orgasms were simply from doing kegels as my boyfriend penetrated hard and fast, no clitoral stimulation involved. Those four orgasms that I experienced during anal were absolutely mind blowing, and WAY easier for me to achieve than with PIV. When we finished, my eyes began to water because I just felt so amazed and content. 

I'm honestly shocked that it was so easy to cum from anal, because most of what I've read online has said that not many woman do. I think the recipe for our success last night was, of course, getting me extremely wet beforehand (the sounds coming from my vagina were not cute), and giving me so many orgasms that I was too relaxed to tense up and/or really care about what was about to happen. Unfortunately it wasn't an all-around success because my boyfriend was unable to finish due to cocaine use the previous night, and we both kind of get off on the idea of him cumming in my butt, so we called it quits once I began to feel some friction and didn't feel like my body could handle another orgasm. Despite that, though, my first time having anal sex was by far the best sex of my life. I CANNOT WAIT to try anal on LSD


----------



## Pharcyde

First time was with my exwife
I'd been asking for like two days in a row and after some drinks and an argument she relented. It was her first (prob last) time too
I was mad so I fingered it out a bit to get her warmed up but she was real tense. I didn't use lube and was struggling to get in because she was tight and didn't wanna but when she relaxed for a second I popped right in. The lack of lube and my anger made for an unpleasant exp for her. I started slow and she sounded like she was in pain. Then sped up and she started crying and saying ow and when she said don't cum in my ass I came in that ass. 

Sorry future dudes but y'all ain't gettin any anal from her.


----------



## Normalguy062302

I gave anal sex as I always have to my wife.  She brought it up...she wanted to try it.  We got relaxed and got the right kind of lube.  It started out with me sucking on her asshole and tonguing her ass.  It was at this point that she started telling me to "fuck her!"  So I lubed up my penis and took my time inserting my cock into her ass.  Once I got it all the way in, she started screaming for me to "fuck her!"  I pounded her ass.  I started yelling at her "I'm fucking your ass, you slut!"  She started telling me that she was a slut and to fuck her harder.  I fucked for a while because it's a different feeling, not as wet, so it took longer for me to cum.  I cummed inside her ass and when I withdrew, she grabbed my cock and licked the cum and her ass juice off of it.  It was easily the most erotic and sexy moment of my life.  She demands for me to fuck her ass on a regular basis.  It's never making love....it's always fucking!


----------



## Paula69

I'm female my first anal was when I was still in school, I had just turned 18 when the boy I was seeing wanted me to try it. We were both inexperienced. It hurt quite a lot and my ass hurt for a day or two. We didn't do it again. I have done it since with my new man and now I love it. Nothing feels better than when he enters me balls deep. Anal is all I won't now. But you have to be relaxed or it's going to hurt and use plenty of lube.


----------



## giantsnmets

Once I had a Girl come from anal alone.


----------



## London_Lad

My wife loves it. We would do it more if I could be bothered.

I think most women have done it, from my experience anyway. 

I remember once at university, I went back to this girls house. I had one condom, used it vaginally and came way too quickly. I was ready to go again pretty sharpish but she refused to do it without a condom as she wasn't on birth control. Then she said I could fuck her in the arse.

My cock was literally covered in shit and the smell made me physically sick. Put me off for a long time. She was so embarrassed that she fucking left university for good, can't remember ever seeing her again.


----------



## Tchelle

*While showering*

The first time i had anal i was sixteen and was showering with a friend after a swim we were both masterbating and i jokingly bent over and told him he should just put it in
He grabbed me by the hips and thrust and to both our shock it went in
It was the most fantastic thing i had ever felt
He started to pull out but i backed into him and begged him to continue 
We fucked for about ten minutes and he came three times and would have gone on but we discovered that we had an audience 
Later after we talked about it we decided to have sex on purpose,  we learned about lubrication the hard way and found that it was way easier when the one receiving took control and property relaxed things while taking it in
Years later i transitioned and traded my penis for a vagina but i still prefer anal


----------



## Keith63

I enjoyed it. It is a bit uncomfortable for a lady. I have experienced the receiving end too. I paid a Dominatrix to fuck me with a strap on. Simply because I wanted to be dominated and humiliated. It was uncomfortable, but I wanted her to enjoy herself at my expense.


----------



## Vagina Lover

I have never really been a fan for sticking my cock inside a girl's ass. But sometimes you get that urge, when you are getting down and dirty, especially when there are drugs involved which make you more inclined to do things you normally would not. 

I've always found it hard to fit my cock inside a girl's ass, even using lube and preparing. 

I'm not sure if it is because if the size of my cock or just the small asshole size of girls I have been with. 

But I am quite content with just all the other orifices that one can make use of. 

A warm mouth. A hot, wet vajayjay. 

Plus, I'm not sure I could feel a girl orgasm with my cock in her ass, and there is nothing I love more than when a girl orgasms and I can feel her cum all around my cock inside her.


----------



## MrRoot

I didn't had to pay. My girlfriend is quite kinky and I lost my anal virginity last week


----------



## Alan Kasich

I had to work up to it, and literally search the internet to figure out how to do it right. Well, I was 15 lol. Did it with my first boyfriend, which watched 24/7 smth like http://camsdesire.com/ or xhaster , who I was in major love with, and yes, it was amazing!!


----------



## dopemaster

I remember really clear.  This chick and I was drinking and we was talking about sex and she mentioned she really like anal.

So later on we fucking and I was doing her sideways.  I just took it out her pussy and stuck it in her ass and she was all into it so yeah.

I really dug it (pun not that intended) but yeah seeing how she was definitly into it I really went at it and yeah I liked it.  

I have found that some chicks do not like it and tbph I wouldn't want to give it to one that wasn't into it and sometimes they say they are and be lying but its kinda easy to tell cuz they tense up and then I just feel like its a fucked up situation.

So that being said I never really bring up anal when discussing sex before sex but if she into it, thats cool, I will stick it in her ass but it is no fun with a woman that don't really want it in her ass.

I don't really care if a woman is into anal or not, its not a make or breaker in a sexual relationship.


----------



## therealbeats

First time ever, I was drunk on the coast of the north sea, one night stand. I couldn't cum, so she grabs my dick and just shoves it in her ass saying "I got this". Was pretty hot, but barely remember it. 

First time that was awesome? Girlfriend, maybe the second or third time we ever banged, I'd already realized she liked anal, didn't realize how much. I go in really slow, easing into it, something primal takes over. Grab her by the hair, the throat, and just pounded her and she started cumming while speaking in tongues. Hot as fuck. I came deep, and my whole body lit up


----------



## EinMannArmee

I have read some of the topics. But wondered how to find out if its first time. With my gf during the sex I kind of started to try to penetrate , but when i realized I was there, I asked if she is okay with that, she nod. So when I kept on pushing slowly at first was really tight. But the ting is there was no need of going to slowly. So I am not sure that this is her first time, So opinions?


----------



## thecalmafter

Well, if she had orgasm before you penetrate her anally, probably she was relaxed and didn't refuse to try, but if you trust each other, you should ask her if she has any experience with it. Good luck!


----------



## Seimboz

. Anal is my favorite form of sex and porn category. The first time I gave it my ex kinda just slid it right in there it was great and I pretty much came instantly. After that it because routine and I became less interested.


----------



## ThisBandisMyBand

*Ass-Rape is So Much Fun, Right?*

I found this thread in a Google search, so forgive me for bumping an old topic.

I was appalled to see how many men had raped women in the ass. I was also disappointed that only one or two members here confronted them about their behavior (thank you, Bearlove). Not only is forced sodomy horrifically painful, but it can actually cause permanent physical damage. 

Below are the ass-rape comments I found while reading through this thread. 



captainchroni420 said:


> ive given a few times to girlfriends over the years imo i love giving anal have never received and honestly never will i am just not attracted to men but the last girl i dated i really did like her more then any other girl i have been in a relationship with but she cheated on me and i dont care i will not put up with a cheater and once is enough so i told her ide give her one more chance and she came over that night i texted saying you can have one more chance but you will get what you you deserve she replied- what? and i replied nevermind haha  but on to the story she didnt want me to fuck her in the ass because she said my dick was to big not trying to sound vain i dont judge my dick i leave that up to the girl but i was having sex with her then i laid her on her stomache spread her ass and just spit on my dick for lube and shoved my dick as deep as i could in her ass she screamed got up called me gay was crying a little bit yelling about how much it hurt and this is what i said grab your shit get the hell out of my place and never talk to me again you unloyal bitch i told you will get what you deserve to bad she never knew what i ment but yeah thats my favorite anal experience xD





mrflowers00 said:


> no lube just her being wet while we fucked then i stuck it up her ass she was in pain i loved it it was like fucking a virgin and i was at the point that i didn't love her anymore so it was all good for me all bad for her





Waffle Sock said:


> I just ram it in and pray to the sex gods for the best





Pharcyde said:


> First time was with my exwife
> I'd been asking for like two days in a row and after some drinks and an argument she relented. It was her first (prob last) time too
> I was mad so I fingered it out a bit to get her warmed up but she was real tense. I didn't use lube and was struggling to get in because she was tight and didn't wanna but when she relaxed for a second I popped right in. The lack of lube and my anger made for an unpleasant exp for her. I started slow and she sounded like she was in pain. Then sped up and she started crying and saying ow and when she said don't cum in my ass I came in that ass.
> 
> Sorry future dudes but y'all ain't gettin any anal from her.



What a bunch of lowlife rapists. Obviously, I've gone through the same thing or I wouldn't be bringing this up, but I don't want to give these twisted fucks a story that I know they'll enjoy jerking off to. STOP RAPING WOMEN IN THE ASS, you ignorant apes. 

No one ever adequately explains what the pain of forced sodomy feels like, so let me tell you what happens when someone rams something in your ass when you're totally unprepared. Your involuntary sphincter muscle goes into an extremely painful spasm. That's why people say to go slow. If you don't work it in very, very slowly (letting the woman push against you while you remain still), the spasm starts and doesn't stop. It feels just like a charlie-horse in your asshole, but you can't try to stop the pain because it's being intentionally caused by a MAN who is RAPING you. I guess you guys think it's funny to put a woman through that. It's so fun being big and strong and getting to hurt small women without any consequences, isn't it? 

I assume my ex-boyfriend who did that to me probably got his karma ten-fold when he went to prison for 22 years on a murder conviction (it wasn't enough that he stabbed his dick in my ass; he also literally stabbed a gay man to death.) I won't wish nasty karma on those of you who enjoy forcible sodomy, but the kind of man who commits that sort of violent crime usually ends up in prison at some point anyway. I know that nothing I will say will make you feel regret for what you've done, so I'll just say fuck you, assholes. 

After my initial terrible experience, I was able to have enjoyable anal sex a few times when it was done with my permission and at my pace. So it's not all bad. But the first time was bad enough to traumatize me for the rest of my life (and obviously trigger me when I read posts like the ones quoted above.) 

H

P.S. I'm not in a band, despite my username. I just thought that sounded neat.


----------



## Loozer_Magnet

tomdpimp said:


> Anal sex is one of the few acts that most people don't want to post about.  But I think this is the perfect place to describe what you felt the first time you had anal sex.  Did you receive or give?  Was it spontaneous or planned?  Did you orgasm or hate it?



Single most embarrassing moment of my life... 

Long story short..I was on the receiving end.. And  I shit myself.. And on him too.. It wasn't pretty... 

That was 12 years ago..  I love it now..


----------



## Pharcyde

ThisBandisMyBand said:


> I found this thread in a Google search, so forgive me for bumping an old topic.
> 
> I was appalled to see how many men had raped women in the ass. I was also disappointed that only one or two members here confronted them about their behavior (thank you, Bearlove). Not only is forced sodomy horrifically painful, but it can actually cause permanent physical damage.
> 
> Below are the ass-rape comments I found while reading through this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of lowlife rapists. Obviously, I've gone through the same thing or I wouldn't be bringing this up, but I don't want to give these twisted fucks a story that I know they'll enjoy jerking off to. STOP RAPING WOMEN IN THE ASS, you ignorant apes.
> 
> No one ever adequately explains what the pain of forced sodomy feels like, so let me tell you what happens when someone rams something in your ass when you're totally unprepared. Your involuntary sphincter muscle goes into an extremely painful spasm. That's why people say to go slow. If you don't work it in very, very slowly (letting the woman push against you while you remain still), the spasm starts and doesn't stop. It feels just like a charlie-horse in your asshole, but you can't try to stop the pain because it's being intentionally caused by a MAN who is RAPING you. I guess you guys think it's funny to put a woman through that. It's so fun being big and strong and getting to hurt small women without any consequences, isn't it?
> 
> I assume my ex-boyfriend who did that to me probably got his karma ten-fold when he went to prison for 22 years on a murder conviction (it wasn't enough that he stabbed his dick in my ass; he also literally stabbed a gay man to death.) I won't wish nasty karma on those of you who enjoy forcible sodomy, but the kind of man who commits that sort of violent crime usually ends up in prison at some point anyway. I know that nothing I will say will make you feel regret for what you've done, so I'll just say fuck you, assholes.
> 
> After my initial terrible experience, I was able to have enjoyable anal sex a few times when it was done with my permission and at my pace. So it's not all bad. But the first time was bad enough to traumatize me for the rest of my life (and obviously trigger me when I read posts like the ones quoted above.)
> 
> H
> 
> P.S. I'm not in a band, despite my username. I just thought that sounded neat.


Shit sorry. Consent was given in my case. Also it was 11 years ago and I'm not quite the same. Also I've been locked up alot already soooooo


----------



## theredgiant

Well long story short my girlfriend at the time was riding me on the bathroom floor reverse cowgirl

She starts screaming she is going to cum but also has to take a shit

I tell her to make a decision

She decides to cum and the orgasm is so intense she starts shitting all over my chest

She then stands up and starts walking backwards headed for my face and I scream for her to stop

She passes me the tissue and I wipe the poop off and flush it down the toilet

I was so turned on however that I made her suck me off whilst covered in her poop then I railed her in the butt and came

All this whilst in the mirror looking myself in the eye thinking about how disgusting a human being I really am


----------



## fasteddie

It was kind of by mistake.

My cock strayed into her ass crack, and she said "oh, you want to do it that way?"

I sure did. I poured a big load of lube in her ass. Mmmm. I came like a rocket.


----------



## oliveoyl

Anals awesome, took some convincing though


----------



## theredgiant

I love those college girls with religious parents who only do anal to fool their parents into thinking they are virgins...or those business executives who don't want kids so they let you fuck them in the ass and in the ass only


----------



## FacialFan88

My first time, I "accidentally" poked her asshole with my cock. She told me to keep going and it still holds the record for the most intense orgasm ever. Pumped her with a load I swore wouldn't end. Still takes a lot of practice and deep breaths to not cum in her ass after a few thrusts.


----------



## theredgiant

FacialFan88 said:


> My first time, I "accidentally" poked her asshole with my cock. She told me to keep going and it still holds the record for the most intense orgasm ever. Pumped her with a load I swore wouldn't end. Still takes a lot of practice and deep breaths to not cum in her ass after a few thrusts.



True...if I can last more than 8 strokes its a miracle


----------



## FacialFan88

theredgiant said:


> True...if I can last more than 8 strokes its a miracle



Good to know it's not just me. There's been a rare occasion I can fuck her ass for 5 minutes straight but honestly it's probably when I'm tired and haven't worked myself up to a hair trigger. 

She usually only does anal when it's that time of the month but lately I'm trying to stick it in there whenever I feel like. If she just wants to go to sleep soon, unloading in her ass is a great expedient option.


----------



## Broken74

That guy is an disgusting prick. We went out for drinks,  at some point someone put rohypnol in my drink after I set it down for a second.  I think I possibly didn't ingest enough for the full desired affects of my so called friend because I only took one small swig then set it back down and never drank anymore.  Anyhow,  we left the bar and while riding in the passenger seat I knew something was very wrong.  I could NOT speak, but was going in and out of consciousness,  I was aware that it was taking place and knew I had been drugged.  I just kept silently praying and mentally repeating the cane if my son and mother over and over again and asking Jesus to see me through this alive. Eventuality I was completely out of it with no recollection of anything up into the point that I was being taken advantage of and in so much excruciating pain that it momentarily jolted me awake and feeling someone's face & saying "it's not you,  I not that not you" (referring to my partner) & everything was very blurry and I was crying and screaming and begging him to stop,when I hear another male  voice asking "how do you know it isn't,  how do you know?" ...me replying "I just not,  that's not your face" as I was pushing  the face off of me,  at least attempting to. Then I was out of it again.  I woke up and was daylight in the cab of a truck with 2 guys....we drove to a dump/waste site and I was scared to death thinking I was about to be murdered. They repeatedly asked me to get out of the truck,  I felt so sick from the ruhypnol. My stomach was a mess.  I bled for 3 weeks straight from my insides.  Those men dropped me off on a main rd near my neighborhood and I walked home and laid in bed trying to make myself remember the rest,  I never could that was 4 yrs ago. But it mentally fucked me up,  I've never been the same and I started drinking heavily after that.


----------



## massiveinminiature

*PAINFUL!!! YEEEEeeeeOOOoooowww! 8(*


----------



## Catman823

First time I was 13 and a 17 year old neighbor got me worked up looking at a nude magazine and then asked if he would suck me would I suck him.  It was the first time I had been with anyone and my first time getting a BJ and loved it.  When it was my turn before he came he pulled out of my mouth and basically force me on my hands and knees and started to rape me.  
It hurt like hell as my silva was the only lube being used.  After crying for several minutes from the pain I lossened up and it hurt less.  soon he was going to town fucking deeper and soon faster and it really started feeling good then soon great. 
I could hear him start breathing harder and soon I felt him cum in me and that caused me to cum again, this time hitting myself a couple of times in the face.  Not the best way to find out about anal but I'm glad that I found out that anal play can feel good. 

Had anal with a girl when I was 18 and got hooked and totally became a ass man.  When I was 24-25 a GF fucked me while give giving me head and I went nuts because it felt so good.  Really like giving or getting anal.


----------



## theredgiant

Broken74 said:


> That guy is an disgusting prick. We went out for drinks,  at some point someone put rohypnol in my drink after I set it down for a second.  I think I possibly didn't ingest enough for the full desired affects of my so called friend because I only took one small swig then set it back down and never drank anymore.  Anyhow,  we left the bar and while riding in the passenger seat I knew something was very wrong.  I could NOT speak, but was going in and out of consciousness,  I was aware that it was taking place and knew I had been drugged.  I just kept silently praying and mentally repeating the cane if my son and mother over and over again and asking Jesus to see me through this alive. Eventuality I was completely out of it with no recollection of anything up into the point that I was being taken advantage of and in so much excruciating pain that it momentarily jolted me awake and feeling someone's face & saying "it's not you,  I not that not you" (referring to my partner) & everything was very blurry and I was crying and screaming and begging him to stop,when I hear another male  voice asking "how do you know it isn't,  how do you know?" ...me replying "I just not,  that's not your face" as I was pushing  the face off of me,  at least attempting to. Then I was out of it again.  I woke up and was daylight in the cab of a truck with 2 guys....we drove to a dump/waste site and I was scared to death thinking I was about to be murdered. They repeatedly asked me to get out of the truck,  I felt so sick from the ruhypnol. My stomach was a mess.  I bled for 3 weeks straight from my insides.  Those men dropped me off on a main rd near my neighborhood and I walked home and laid in bed trying to make myself remember the rest,  I never could that was 4 yrs ago. But it mentally fucked me up,  I've never been the same and I started drinking heavily after that.



Don't punish yourself for something that wasn't your fault. Just never trust a soul again in life and always be prepared for treachery and deceit because people are pieces of shit who only want to hurt one another


----------



## Broken74

Thx man, I am so paranoid if I go for drinks now.  Walk around with my thumb sick inside my beer bottle if it's not being consumed,  refuse to set it down for any reason and if I absolutely have to... I toss it and just buy another.  I developed PTSD from the event.  But I refuse to take xanax , I never want to be out of control of my functions again.  I did go on a 2 yr binge drinking,  but I cane through it.  Now if I have 3-5 beers once a month that is alot. Definitely scarred me tho.


----------



## theredgiant

Broken74 said:


> Thx man, I am so paranoid if I go for drinks now.  Walk around with my thumb sick inside my beer bottle if it's not being consumed,  refuse to set it down for any reason and if I absolutely have to... I toss it and just buy another.  I developed PTSD from the event.  But I refuse to take xanax , I never want to be out of control of my functions again.  I did go on a 2 yr binge drinking,  but I cane through it.  Now if I have 3-5 beers once a month that is alot. Definitely scarred me tho.



Well I respect you so much for sharing with us man. This world is fucked up and all we can do is keep our guard up. Appreciate that paranoia...it is saving you from trusting people who may do you harm. One time I got high with a coworker and he was smoking weed for the first time. He got really really high to the point where he thought he was going to die. Afterwards he thanked me for not raping him and I never understood why he said, thought or even mentioned something like that....but now I do. Maybe he was raped before or something but regardless don't trust people.


----------



## massiveinminiature

*


Pharcyde said:



			Shit sorry. Consent was given in my case. Also it was 11 years ago and I'm not quite the same. Also I've been locked up alot already soooooo
		
Click to expand...


Ah man is that my far out far side????

We ain't talked in so so so so so long!!!

Both B9 and I miss your crazy speak.....I say crazy speak yet me and hubby understands what you say thus we must also be crazy!!

Anyways I really do hope you're keeping well and continuing being the loon we love xxxxxxxxxx So long as you're happy pet lambee !!

*


----------



## Broken74

theredgiant said:


> Well I respect you so much for sharing with us man. This world is fucked up and all we can do is keep our guard up. Appreciate that paranoia...it is saving you from trusting people who may do you harm. One time I got high with a coworker and he was smoking weed for the first time. He got really really high to the point where he thought he was going to die. Afterwards he thanked me for not raping him and I never understood why he said, thought or even mentioned something like that....but now I do. Maybe he was raped before or something but regardless don't trust people.



I would say something had gone down before,  what an awkward position...like what do you say..." you're welcome?"


----------



## bomber

I was with that black girl and she asked me to do it.I had a very hard time puting the cock in there and the condom broke. Never did it again.


----------



## kewkewi

I just tried anal for the first time last night. My parter and I have been together 3 years and are very comfortable being intimate together. I'd heard good and bad experiences from some of my female friends, I was curious about it... so I started just rubbing and stimulating the outside while mastubating which made me climax pretty quickly. Then I tried putting a finger in there not knowing I would need lube... that kind of hurt but not enough to be discouraging. I brought it up to my parter and we both  got excited. We got drunk on rum and coke, grabbed some coconut oil and I started masturbating in front of him, stimulating my clit with one hand and rubbing my anus rim with the other, then he joined in and rubbed the rim and slowly worked a finger in with my guidance. Then he rubbed the tip of his penis over my anus which felt really good while I was still rubbing my clit. We did that for a while gradually poking the tip in and out adding more and more coconut oil until we eased him in very slowly, when it started to hurt I would have him stop and wait for my muscles to adjust. As I let him go deeper I did feel a sensation like I needed to poop but that subsided as I relaxed more... it was really pleasurable once I was able to relax enough. I liked the full feeling of him inside me and that we really didn't need to do a lot of thrusting, I had three orgasms on the first try! I was to shy to let him cum inside but I think I want him to next time. It definitely put our intimacy on a whole new level of closeness and love, it was really hot. All in all I was nervous at first about the mess and about pain, but taking it at my own pace made it really nice and the mess was very minimal. Baby wipes are a good idea just in case and it just make you feel better about the whole idea. I am kinda sore after but am already eager to do it again... the orgasm from anal sex is different from vaginal sex but in a good way, there is super pleasurable kind of G spot in there, I felt a really sexy kind of all over chills/ loss of control straight into orgasm when that G spot was found.
I never thought I would try anal but It felt way better than I expected!
It's all about working up to it and having total trust with your parter.


----------



## Broken74

Kewkewi actually made me think I could "possibly" try it *with consent* in the future.  Obviously with someone I fully trust and want to experience it with.  

That description detail makes me think I would enjoy it.  Im a very sexual person, overly even.  I cum super hard,  80% of the time squirtting, if the guy has the slightest clue what he is doing.  I'm pretty vocal though,  I would want to be in a nice hotel or at home with noone else around. Who knows how loud I would be,  with my windows n doors closed I've had neighbors hear me just from straight sex. The old man next door is actually a pretty funny dude.


----------



## Pharcyde

massiveinminiature said:


> *
> 
> Ah man is that my far out far side????
> 
> We ain't talked in so so so so so long!!!
> 
> Both B9 and I miss your crazy speak.....I say crazy speak yet me and hubby understands what you say thus we must also be crazy!!
> 
> Anyways I really do hope you're keeping well and continuing being the loon we love xxxxxxxxxx So long as you're happy pet lambee !!
> 
> *



aye baybay! Whats good????? MnM its been soooooo long! Are you still active on here?


----------



## Ahar60

The first time I performed anal on my wife she was hesitant but we took our time and she loved it.  Now she loves having a butt plug in during vaginal sex or if I use a dildo on her vaginally while I take her anally.  A few years ago she surprised me with a finger in my bum during a bj and it was great.  In the past year she used a srapon on me and I have not gotten completely comfortable with it but she has since learned what does feel good for me and it is a great experience.   I am always nervous that it may become messy but so far we have not experienced any mess.


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Ahar60 said:


> The first time I performed anal on my wife she was hesitant but we took our time and she loved it.  Now she loves having a butt plug in during vaginal sex or if I use a dildo on her vaginally while I take her anally.  A few years ago she surprised me with a finger in my bum during a bj and it was great.  In the past year she used a srapon on me and I have not gotten completely comfortable with it but she has since learned what does feel good for me and it is a great experience.   I am always nervous that it may become messy but so far we have not experienced any mess.



Nice first post. 

First time:  Met a girl on Craigslist "strictly platonic" (this was over a decade ago, when CL personals was a fucking gold mine and not a scam/porn/rape fest) who was just looking for someone who has also been in a bad breakup to commiserate with.  Come to think about it, I don't even know if she was interested in meeting up.  I, having also just been through a breakup, was all about it.  Was chatted for a while, exchanged pics, and it turns out she is DROP DEAD GORGEOUS...no..I mean...seriously my first reaction was HOLY SHIT what are you doing here!??!  Half black, half Irish, 100% perfect 10 all around.  I was floored.  Yeah, I wouldn't believe me either, but read on if you give half a shit.  She  gave the whole "Oh, you're cute!" deal, and it wasn't long until she suggested we meet for a drink.  I drive the ~hour to her neck of the woods and meet her.  This is the point where I think "I'm going to get robbed or ass raped aren't I..." but nope, there she was.  She's 1000x hotter in person, is taller than me, and a few years older.  She also had a kid.  So, we get into drinking and playing pool and talking about our exes.  Then, at a certain point, she asks "Can I kiss you?".  Obviously my response was "Eww no get away from me horse face!!".  So we make out for a while, and then says "Lets get out of here and go to my car".  We go out, start making passionate love in the car, feeling her up, and then when I go for her pants, she stops me and says "Do you want to go to my house?".  Again, I start to think "Am I being lured into a trap of some kind here?" but man, was I ready to take the risk.  We go back to her house, where she reveals to me that her favorite thing in the universe, after her daughter, is anal.  I, never having done anal (and was honest with her about it too, which I think was exciting for her), was pinching myself at this point because there was no way this was all happening like this!!  How!?!?  Craigslist!!!  Well, we had sex all fucking night, literally watching TV waiting for me to recharge so we could go again, and again.  She called a few times again after that, had similar experiences, sent me webcam videos of herself stripping while I was at work, I still just could not believe how fucking hot this chick was.  And cool as hell too, into good music, seemed pretty drama free, ONLY issue was she had a kid with a crazy ex, and I was barely 22 so I wasn't interested in getting involved with that at the time.  Eventually we lost touch and that was that.

Now that I am all sorts of hot and bothered at work...


----------



## Lkmccr

The first time I licked my wife's butt for about an hour and then slid my cock in. It felt great.  I had previously been finger  fiucked by other women and have a history of stocking  toys up my butt. I guess I'm pretty anal


----------



## onetruegamer

Taking it up the ass:

  I am a closet transgender MTF, the revelation has come to me during junior high when I saw my first image of a transsexual MTF in a magazine. I remember she had a very sad face.  Since I come from a semi-rural town and I have a religious upbringing, my early anal experiments were a form of skittish single-player with a huge feeling of guilt afterwards. I had to improvise the dildo and the lube, and it always felt *right* if I also used elements of a female disguise. I used to go "female" as often as possible and would dream of a "magic pill" that may turn me into a female. I have prayed to God for this transformation as well. I have always worked extra-hard at covering my tracks, and I didn't get very far with experimentation before college. At some non-distinct point I discovered that concomitant anal and penile stimulation yields mindblowing orgasms that leave you limp in the legs and fucking happy as hell, no drugs required.
  Sadly, in my 32 years of life I have never been fucked by another person in the ass. It's easy to find someone, but I have always been afraid of disease. 
Nowadays and for many years now I have not been religious at all (yay!) but I am too implicated in a day-to-day routine to transition to full female and I have found many reasons not to do it. Though I have no pussy, I am still a "pussy" when it comes to social interaction and disease.

Giving it up the ass:

  I have patiently tried to show all my female partners the pleasures of anal sex. I have repeatedly failed because some refused outright and others just tried "for my sake" but were not fully into it.
  The best experience I had was with my female martial arts instructor that actually seduced me into her bed. To this day I believe that the sex was so good because there was a lot of teasing and hopeful expectation for both of us before we actually did it. In our chats she also explained that she was OK with anal sex and that anal sex brought her a lot of pleasure, actually she stated that anal brings her MORE pleasure than vaginal sex.
  I remember that she casually retired to the bathroom beforehand and then the whole experience was very clean, though a bit underwhelming.  The first time I vaguely recall wearing a condom and of course using lube but she relaxed and it was very easy for me to penetrate her. I do not recall her orgasm, I recall my orgasm and this thought "How nice it must be for a woman to find a gentle partner to share this feeling with..." I clearly recall my enthusiasm afterwards, I may or may not have suggested that I want her to peg me, but surely I chatted a lot because I was happy with my new experience. She wanted to have her nap because it was 3AM by the time we finished our fucking but she patiently satisfied my girlish need for conversation up until the point I cuddled to her breast and slept. At least one of us snored and to this day she says it was me.
  The second time was also clean and fun, but even more underwhelming, perhaps the room was too hot or... perhaps the realization that I need role reversal as far as anal goes dawned on me at that point. I "came bareback in her ass with a grunt and felt her constrictive muscles milking my shaft" just like you read in the stories, but I knew I needed something else. Should you, dear reader, wish to call it so - you have my sincere approval to call it jealousy for indeed it was what it was.
  I am sad to report that I broke her heart afterwards, but she holds a spot in my heart somewhere along my fondest memories.


----------



## Sensualjen25

Had a lot of fun reading some of these stories!  I had to take a moment and post my appreciation for them.  First time post... will be back again I am sure.  As I have a strong fascination with anal.

Jen


----------



## Juicyloo

Well. I'm actually a very "good" girl...as far as my friends and family know. But my first boyfriend knew me better than that. We started dating shortly after I joined college..all the freedom I suddenly had made me go a bit crazy. Not that it was apparent from the outside - I just knew myself that things were changing for me. So anyway, there was this boy in math. I wasn't really into boys at school but all of a sudden this boy called Scott caught my eye. He had a cheeky grin and I caught him looking at me on several occasions...you know..checking me out. I  was intrigued at first because this was all new to me. Over the summer I had matured quite quickly and my flat chest had developed nicely which made me noticeable (I was quite slim and petite). Anyway, Scott...we flirted for a few weeks, before he finally asked me out. I couldn't say no, but I had to keep it a secret. I needed to keep up my good girl look. He took me to the cinema and I have to be honest, nothing naughty was on my mind. I obviously knew about sex and stuff as my friends were always talking about it, but I had never had the urge before. So anyway, the cinema, we watched the lego movie and it was hilarious. Afterwards he asked me back to his for dinner to which I agreed (he said his mum was cooking spaghetti bolognaise) - how could I resist! I told my parents I was at a friends...they weren't too keen on my seeing guys, even now I was in college. When we got to his house I walked in and said hi to his mum and dad, they were lovely and so welcoming. Scott said he had never brought a girl back before so it was new for both of us really. He was so kind and such a gentleman, he would open doors for me and was constantly asking me if I was okay. While we were waiting for dinner he showed me upstairs and gave me a tour of his room. It was a nice house and his room was a typical lads room, a few posters on the wall...a calendar with some girls on. I pointed at one and made a comment about how little clothes she was wearing. He laughed. While he went downstairs to check on the dinner I had a look through his cupboard (I was being nosey, I wanted to find out more about him). At this point he seemed too nice to be true! After a while of rummaging about I came across a small white leotard and was just inspecting it when Scott came back into the room. The look on his face was pure embarrassment. I didn't even need to ask him what he was doing with it as he immediately said "oh that's my sisters". I laughed and said I thought it was cute. What he said next threw me off guard. "Try it on if you like". I was sceptical, what if he saw too much and got the wrong idea? No. It would be fine. He's a really nice boy, he would never make a move or anything like that. So I went into the bathroom and took my clothes off. I made sure the door was locked - nothing would have been worse if I had been walked in on! Once I had slipped it on I had a look in the mirror. It really was tight. I knew my breasts had grown a fair bit over the summer but this really made them look disproportionately large compared with me slender figure. I thought I looked a bit slutty but there was no turning back now, I didn't want to disappoint Scott. I would quickly show him and then get back changed in time for dinner. It wasn't like me to do something like this, but what the hell. I was in college now so screw it, I can live a little if I want. As I walked towards the door I looked back in the mirror and noticed how peachy my bum looked, I had never really realised before - but I had a decent sized bum for a small white girl. As I walked it jumped up and down a little. I opened the bathroom door and whispered "Josh". He appeared around the corner and couldn't hide his grin. He quickly snuck inside and closed the door behind him. He looked me up and down and said "boy" "wow". I couldn't help but blush. No one had ever really complimented me before. I always wore sensible clothes, none of this modern day attire which shows your every curve. I was purely in it for the comfort...until now. I stood there waiting to him to say something other than "wow"...eventually he said "so I guess it's my turn". I laughed, how are you going to get in this I said?! He bet me anything in his room that he could get into the leotard I was wearing. No way I said. Impossible. Scott was quite slim like me, but at least a foot taller. He had some muscle, but was mostly toned. For a brief moment I imagined what he looked like shirtless. He was quite tanned for an English guy and had no facial hair, quite young looking really. I imagined he had a nice body. Did I want to see it? I wasn't sure. But I know one thing, I wanted to see him struggle getting into this tiny girls outfit. I shook his hand and said "deal". I forced him to stand facing the wall while I took it off, I covered myself with a towel and handed it over to him and said "your turn". He took it, turned around to face the wall and pulled down his shorts. I quickly looked away. I wasn't sure if I wanted to see, but I certainly didn't want him to see me looking. As he continued getting changed I caught the mirror in the corner of my eye. I found myself staring right at his bum. I didn't realise boys could have such a nice smooth bottom. I'd seen my dads before and it was disgustingly hairy. But not this one. Scott's was slightly paler than the rest of his body, and peachy. It looked so smooth. Not a hair in sight. I realised I had been looking too long so diverted my eyes back to the wall. After a few seconds he said "I win". I turned around and there he was, squeezed into this tiny leotard. It didn't leave much to the imagination. I tried not to look below his belly button but I couldn't help but catch a glimpse of his ...area. He certainly looked well ...er...equipped down there. I felt a strange tingling and a warm fuzzy feeling go through my body. I worked my way back up to his face and said "well done". At that moment I was so unsure what my body was doing. I was frozen. I wanted to kiss him, I wanted to say something. But I couldn't move. He slowly started walking over to me. I could feel myself getting warmer, and fuzzier. He came within a foot of me and put his hand up to my face, and stroked my cheek. I wanted him so bad. But I still couldn't move and didn't know what I would do even if I could move. He walked around behind me and slowly began to remove the towel which was covering my naked body. It felt wrong, but it also felt right. All of a sudden I was stood there, completely naked. In front of a boy I had met just 3 weeks ago. I had never even kissed a boy, let alone..done anything else. He came closer behind me. I could feel him up against me. I reached my hand behind me and ran it up his leg. I felt it. I might not have touched one before but I knew what I was touching. He still had the leotard on. I massage it for a few seconds. He then touched my left thigh, and ran his hand around to my left buttock. He squeezed it. I could hear him sigh. I looked down and noticed my nipples, which were usually fairly small - were now hard and pointy. I had never seen them like that. Scott moved his other hand up my right side and on to my boob. He squeezed that too. There I was. Standing naked in front of a guy who I hardly knew, having my bare buttock and bare breast squeezed. I stood there for a moment completely overwhelmed. Time seemed to stand still. I had no idea where I was. I went for his willy again. By now he had removed the leotard and was standing behind me, as nude as I was. I grabbed it, and ran my hand down it, trying to gauge the size. It was huge. I could feel the veins as my fingers went from one end all the way towards his body. He started slowly rubbing the tip of it on my back. I could feel something wet on my back as he started to prod with more force. He ushered me towards the sink where I learnt over more, my face almost touching the side. I wasn't sure what I wanted. But I knew I didn't want it to stop. Without warning he slipped it inside me. It was smooth, but it was painful. It wasn't like how I imagined. I thought it would feel good - not that I thought about it much in the past. He slipped it back out. And I gasped for air. SLAP. "Ahh" I shouted. I couldn't even control it. He slammed it back inside me with such force, that his balls slapped against my bum so hard I could feel where they made contact. He whispered "shh". Despite being in pain, it was good pain, you know? Like the pain after a workout. It hurts, but you sort of don't mind at the same time. He did it again. And again. SLAP. SLAP. I could hear him panting. I reached behind me, to give myself some time to recover. I grabbed his cock and just rubbed my hand up and down it. It was so wet and juicy. I thought to myself "is that all mine?". I felt my vagina and yep...it was all me. I hardly had to touch it before my fingers were soaked. I went back to his cock, still facing the sink and squeezed it hard. he sighed loudly. I ran my fingers back up again and over his bell end. It felt like a monster cock. I still had seen it properly. I didn't want to ruin the moment so stayed wher I was and moved my hand back to the front. He put both his hands on my bottom and slipped the monster back inside me. In. Out. In. Out. SLAP. SLAP. SLAP. I could hear the squelching as his juicy cock entered and exited my wet, ever expanding vagina. I caught a glimpse of my hand and noticed something red on it. Weird, must be some ink or something from college. SLAP. SLAP. Squelch. AAAAAH. "Shit!!!" My pain level, which was just beginning to lower suddenly hit the roof. He'd accidentally put it in my arse. It felt like someone had poured chilli powder inside me. I stood there, bent over, for a few seconds. Trying to come to terms with what had just happened. Before I had managed to gather my thoughts it was back in. But this time slowly, and softer. Surprisingly it didn't hurt too much. The initial whack must have killed all my pain receptors! He kept going. In and out of my arse, it felt different to before. Before it felt painful and a little bit pleasureable. Now it just felt weird. I felt like I needed to poo. Not a nice feeling. And I certainly didn't want him to see that...I let him continue and just concentrated on not reliving myself. He started picking up the pace. SLAP SLAP SLAP. His balls slamming into my thighs. My arse feeling like it was being torn in two. My breasts were also starting to ache, after having spent the past 10 minutes being thrown backwards and forwards. With one mighty sigh he stopped. His huge penis had penetrated my arse as far as it could go. I could feel it throbbing. His pelvis was touching my cheeks. His entire monster was inside my arse. I felt constipated. More than I ever had felt in my life. I could still feel it throbbing inside me. Until he finally pulled it out. I felt like I had just done the biggest number 2 of my life. I slumped a little. My back has started to ache and my legs were getting tired. I spent a few seconds catching my breath before turning around. I wasn't exactly sure what I expected to see. The first thing I saw was his monster cock. Staring at me. It was still throbbing a little bit, as if it was catching its own breath. It was dripping. It's veins were sticking out. I couldn't believe that it had just spent the last 5 minutes in my arse. I looked down, there was a fair bit of blood, mixed with what I assumed was semen. I knew virgins sometimes bled so I wasn't alarmed. I slowly stood up and made eye contact with him for the first time in what seemed like for ever. He was sweaty. But sexy. I took a step towards and kiss him on the lips. Then on his nipple. Then I made my way down to penis. I spent a few seconds inspecting it. It was honestly the biggest one I had ever seen. I had seen a few, my mates often sent pictures to our group chat. I didn't take much interest but I knew this one was special. It was still semi hard from being inside me. I grabbed it with my right hand, lifted it up and licked all the way from his ball sack to the tip. Salty. I then put it in my mouth. He groaned. It got about half way in before I knew I had run out of space. I sucked it hard. Wow. It was so hard, yet so soft. The taste of what I presume was semen was making its way around my mouth. Then he said "its its my turn to clean up". He turned my around to the same position I had just been in, but this tim for he got on his knees. He starting licking all around the area he had just been fucking. He didn't hold back either. The noises were incredible and it felt even better. I could feel him all over my vagina and around my anus. After he had spent a good five minutes cleaning up we both stood up and took a long deep breath. His penis had finally reduced in size and was red raw. Either from ththe blood or the friction of my tight arse. My vagina felt damaged and my arse...well. It certainly felt violated. We put our clothes back and went downstairs for dinner. We didn't talk much. I left straight after and went to home to bed. We didn't talk again, when we saw each other we gave a knowing look, as if to say this is our little secret.


----------



## ~kira~

BUCKLE UP FOR THIS GUYS! I think I can make just about any one of you laugh with this story. And yes, I swear to god this all happened exactly as I am typing this!

So, the day I first performed anal... My gf and I had ate some sea food, afterwards we went to my place. The food did NOT settle with me in the least bit but she insisted on kissing etc. She started to give me a bj (this parts for shits and giggles...) And I felt my stomach start to turn...I then got really stiff and she kind of gave me an odd look but I didn't say anything, I felt like if I moved I was going to shit everywhere... I was mad at her (we were arguing, she was pretty bitchy and bossy and we were in an extreme rough patch in our relationship) Well while she was still down there I ended up letting out a huge fart in her face...lmao. She was very pissed at me! (Which I don't blame her, and I did tell her my stomach hurt before hand...) Well it got pretty awkward after that, didn't help I laughed my ass off. Later we tried again, all was well, and I told her I wanted to try anal. After some convincing she let me do it. (I had just watched south park before this) I REALLY wanted to do something at this moment and hesitated. I loved the feeling a lot but she hated it, and wanted me to stop so I started laughing a bit, and started singing "what what in the butt, I said what what in the butt butt!" Butter's reference from South Park. All of this was happening WHILE I WAS PERFORMING anal...she was mad, she yelled at me and told me to bring her home. There was not one word spoken on the ride home, and 2 weeks later we were both single. Lmfao.


----------



## Fillmiiup

Ghbrew said:


> You have to work the anus with fingers/tongue/butplug, and the lube always ends up everywhere. And of course, the room will get spiced up by a weak smell of poop, as well as fingers, dick etc.



Not entirely true.  I've warmed myself up plenty of times with my fingers and have been so horny, that as soon as I lubed up I was able to insert it with ease.  There was no smell at all.  With enough lube and proper prep (cleaning the canal out beforehand) there won't be a smell on your fingers or the 'toy' of choice.


----------



## Fillmiiup

Yes!  Award winning story.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

It happened naturally. I was extremely turned on and open to anything. I was also buzzed which helped a lot. Also, his cock was the perfect size, not too big. We were having sex and I turned around and he gently eased his cock in my ass. It hurt at first and I told him to get plenty of lube. He lubed everything up really good, slowly entered me from behind, got it all the way in and it felt incredible. I was lying on my stomach and he was able to start pounding me hard. I never thought I would enjoy anal so much. Kinda felt like a porn star when he was fucking me hard in my ass. hehe

Oh and he told me in the past, he had a messy experience with a girl. Luckily, everything went smoothly, no mess. I didn't plan on anal, but I guess I happened to be cleaned out pretty well. lol


----------



## brookelyn33

The first time I had anal sex was 2 years ago at age 33. It was completely spontaneous. My now husband talked me into trying it (he really didnt have to try all that hard to talk me into it, I had been curious about it for awhile). He was patient and slow and did everything right. It was the most intense orgasm I had ever had. I couldn't form a complete sentence for about 10 min afterwards and kinda just laid there and twitched for a little bit less than that. We now do it once a month sometimes once every 2 months and I'm normally the one begging for it and it's still just as amazing as it was the first time.


----------



## Travis1102

See....now I got that mental image in my head....but love it


----------



## Cogari

Hell, I'll give this a go, even if I'd never really talk about it elsewhere >.<

Well, my partner had already tried it before and spoken of it in pretty negative terms, but as people who like to experiment, I remember after being together for a long time she suggested it, to my shock as you can imagine. It's a little more difficult to really get in in my experience, always, ALWAYS use lots of lubricant, and I use a condom for sanitary reasons but that's just me. Warm up to it. It felt good in a mental sense as I couldn't believe what was happening :') But it was slow going, I wanted her to be comfortable, and it's not exactly something you can rush. She didn't particularly enjoy it, and after a while we gave up because she clearly wasn't enjoying it, and I don't see the point if it isn't good for both parties. But we both wanted to try it again, and she started using toys and a plug to get used to it.

I remember the first "proper" anal sex as I count it as incredible, I'd taken her from behind while we watched a movie, and all of the slipping and sliding had me poking her. She whispered the suggestion that I try again, and with a lot of lube, I sank right in. I prefer vaginal sex personally, there's this warmth and wetness, and if your partner can flex her pelvic floor it's just insane. But anal is distinctly tighter than the vagina, and I think it has this mental appeal as you know it's unconventional, you know not every woman will let you do it, it's the hot rush of being trusted and being able to really push what can be done sexually. I find anal gets you to climax faster, as the tightness doesn't let up, and when you're that comfortable and really thrusting it's this kind of lock in that doesn't let up, like the rush of someone riding you without an inch of letup.

I was lucky, found it pretty great personally, and to my amusement, found out that more women are open to it than I previously thought. So that's my take, had no idea this would be the first thread I reply to :')


----------



## sargam

Lots of lube is the key


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

For fucks sake carry on, I'm coming up to the vinegar strokes now...


----------



## Jason1985

I'm a 31 year old gay guy, the first time I received anal sex & subsequently lost my virginity hurt like hell, so it was disappointing & not a day I look back on fondly haha, I was hoping it was going to feel amazing. The pain put me off receiving for a long while but over time as I talked to other gay guys about it and gained sexual experience with them they showed me it's the type of lubrication that is the key to minimising the pain to nothing. 

When I was younger I used crap lubes - that went sticky too quickly & so there was too much friction in my butt causing a lot of pain. What I have been using for a long while now for anal sex is cooking oil. Yes seriously cooking oil - olive, canola etc......any of those works just fine but first rub plenty on and in your hole & then make him apply it on his dick............. It doesn't have to be extra virgin oil either! I don't have any pain now & really look forward to getting fucked, his cock slides in and out a lot more easily. There's nothing quite like a dick rubbing on my prostate as I am about to cum. And the orgasm is just insanely good. 

Also it's good to know he isn't worrying about putting me in any pain so he can just focus & enjoy fucking me while I lay there.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I was about 17 and I had no idea what I was doing.


It's old hat now.  Some foreplay and then just enough crisco to coat the head and most of the shaft is plenty to get things done right.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Cooking oil, eh? I learned a new tip for future anal adventures. Cheers!


----------



## Jason1985

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Cooking oil, eh? I learned a new tip for future anal adventures. Cheers!



No problem. Cooking oil has worked a lot better for me than any water based lube I have used. And I have tried many! Not sure whether you are a man or woman but the giver needs to make sure he doesn't just quickly thrust his dick into him/her. He needs to slowly put it in so it gives the oil the chance to get spread out inside the receiver and then he can build up to a faster speed. It's worked so well for me!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Jason1985 said:


> No problem. Cooking oil has worked a lot better for me than any water based lube I have used. And I have tried many! Not sure whether you are a man or woman but the giver needs to make sure he doesn't just quickly thrust his dick into him/her. He needs to slowly put it in so it gives the oil the chance to get spread out inside the receiver and then he can build up to a faster speed. It's worked so well for me!



Cool! I'm a woman. Haha I had a painful experience with someone rushing like that in the past, but an experience from the beginning of the year went smoothly. The guy definitely needs to take his time.


----------



## Jason1985

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Cool! I'm a woman. Haha I had a painful experience with someone rushing like that in the past, but an experience from the beginning of the year went smoothly. The guy definitely needs to take his time.



Totally agree with you!


----------



## Traumadol

no condom was my first time 
with a random chick, being drunk 

Just Being Young : ) 

No consequences like HIV taken, btw


----------



## swilow

I'm a man, 34 years old. First time I had anal sex was when I was about 18, g/f was 17. I _really_ fucking wanted to do it and definitely pressured her by mentioning it over and over. I did a bit of finger play during sex and she seemed to enjoy it, so I pushed for it even more. I do feel a bit bad that I pressured her but we were so young, I didn't really think about her.  I never tried entering her without her asking though. 

Anyway, one day she came over after school, house was empty, we were making out and she shyly asked me to grab some baby oil and fuck her ass. For fucks sake, I was so eager, it was ridiculous! So, she stripped out of her school uniform (!), bent over and I lubed her up (this has haunted my dreams). I did a bit of finger probing but didn't really want to wait so I poked it in and it really fucking her hurt. I could only penetrate a few inches before she would stiffen and show signs of pain, so I pulled out. She wanted to continue but just instructed me to only enter very slowly and shallowly, which I did and it worked. We both enjoyed it (well, I fucking did, and she claimed too) and I loved being able to come inside her with no fear ofanything living coming back out 

We had more anal over the next few years and eventually I could pound her as hard as I wanted. Usually, after I came in her and pulled out, her breasts and neck would get all flushed and her pelvis would start to shudder. I could basically brush her clit and she would cum insanely. I guess she could have been faking it all as she was a chronic liar and would say/do anything to please me. She was a beautiful and sweetly compliant young girl. I was a prick to her to be honest, just used her in many ways. I am sorry for that  

We had a few rather messy anal sessions which certainly lessened both our appetites for anal but figured out when the best times to do i were.


----------



## BubbleButtCockKing

Well I was really horny and was fucking my ass with a dildo I found in my moms drawer in the shower. I used lube and cleaned myself and enjoyed it and felt ready to finally be fucked in the ass. I texted my Bisexual friend who is dying to fuck me but I haven't been ready. He came ASAP. I was naked and wet from the shower and I had the door open for him already. He came in to seeing me on all fours with my ass up waiting to be fucked. He came to me and whipped his cock out and shoved it down my throat. He was making me tear up and gag but he needed to get super hard. He then just put on lube and didn't use the condom I left for him. He lubed my ass up and then slowly started to insert his cock in me. He slapped my ass and demanded I call him papi. He kept going in slowly but gradually going in deeper and faster. I started to moan uncontrollably as it was so painful but so amazing. He kept fucking me until he was almost about to cum. I told him to let me know so I can turn around and swallow him but he said "Shut up! I'm breeding you my son." He came all inside my ass as he shoved his cock deeper in me and pushed me down so I couldn't stop him. He then pulled out and made me clean his top off from the cum and his dick tasted like my ass juice. I then farted out the cum onto his hand as he made me slurp up the cum that was inside my ass and made me swallow it. He then made me lay down as he made me clean off his balls, taint and for his own fun, his ass as he took a nice shit before coming in. He sat on my face as he was trying to get hard again. I wanted to get up but as soon as he got hard again, he held me down so he can fuck me in my face. I started to really get upset and say no but he said I would love it and he shut me up with his cock. He fucked my face with no care for me tearing up and gagging and throwing up a bit. He then turned me over as he was about to cum again and shoved it inside my ass and came inside again. At that point I was so used I couldn't get up. He just zipped up his pants, and left. He then later sent me a video from his phone that he took during the whole thing. I loved it.


----------



## ConstanceG

Don't mind it but am still unsure how to prepare so there are fewer said "messes."


----------



## SmokinDaShards

bamboo3241 said:


> Cant believe how many women dont like it.theres nothin like backin up on a weapon and riding it hard.I read a quote about mmasturbation once and am sure it applies to anal too.98%of women masturbate - the other 2% LIE.


You know it lmao


----------



## SmokinDaShards

Don't mean to sound like a creep but I've been jacking off for over an hour reading all this.... It's hot as fuck!!!


----------



## Mrs.Skyler91

Painful at first but then it was less pain and more plesasure and the pain felt good because it wasn't too much


----------



## Jmr828

My first time was one of the worst experiences of my life. I was a teenager and it took me years to recuperate from the shame. I was 16 and didnt have much knowledge on the subject. I went on a weekend camping trip with my boyfriend. Started drinking prior to leaving. Cheap vodka mixed with sugary bug juice. We stopped at burger king on the way. I am not and never have been a fan of greasy fast food. I had been working all day and didnt eat. I inhaled a whopper and ate fries washing it down with vodka and bug juice. I hope you can see where this story is going. Lots of friends were with us for privacy got in the back of his car. Small enclosed are summer hot and humid. I am not going to write out the rest. If I knew then, what I know now lol.
I did learn the dos and donts of preparation for that. I was 30 when i finally tried again. Much better this time around.


----------



## Dante96

First time? Damn. I can't remember that far back. 

While I'd like to say it was unforgettable, I guess I'd have to say it was actually forgettable.


----------



## carameldelight

*my first anal*

The first time I had anal sex was with my current wife.  She has always had a very wet pussy, sometimes so wet her juices drip down her crack.  On that night we had both been drinking and alcohol magnifies how wet she gets and how horny she gets.  We were fucking missionary when she swiveled her hips and my dick slid out.  I didn't think anything about it so I went back inside her and it wasn't long before it happened again but this time she raised her hips.  I had never done anal before so I didn't think anything about it but was confused by her teasing.  I went back inside her a third time and almost immediately she popped me out again only this time she moved so the head of my dick was lined up perfectly with her asshole.  The closest I was to buttfucking before this was an ex who dared me to put it in her butt but started screaming for me to take it out before I could get the head in so I thought the same would happen here and I would have called her bluff.  I started pushing my dick in her ass and when the head popped in I stopped waiting for her to tell me to take it out but she didn't.  I thought to myself "ok it's just the head but she won't take the rest."  A few pumps later and half of my dick was in her ass and I stopped again.  I thought "don't fuck this up by hurting her; there's only pussy juice as lube and she probably wants to adjust."  About that time she started doing little fuck motions getting impatient with me stopping and starting.  I got the hint and took over fucking her ass with small strokes getting more and more of my dick up her ass until her magic asshole opens up and I'm fucking with long strokes.  She's moaning and I can't believe she can take this kind of pounding in her ass when her anal orgasm hits.  Me being new to anal with her I continue fucking her like I was before.  That's when she starts moaning "cum" over and over and it makes me hot hearing that so I start fucking her as hard as I can taking my dick out until just the head is in and slamming back into her.  Her moans of "cum" getting more distressed when I slam my dick all the way into her and start cumming harder than I have ever cum in my life.  I cum so hard I arch my back and close my eyes while I'm shooting inside her.  When I'm finally done shooting my load inside her I start to wonder about the protocol for exiting the exit hole.  She wanted me inside her ass as fast as possible, does that mean I should get out as fast too?  I decided to let her take the lead.  My dick stayed super hard for longer than normal inside her ass so I started clenching and unclenching making it spasm and she responded by clenching her asshole.  I started to back out of her but she stopped me which was fine because I was staring at the sight of my thick dick stretching her asshole with her pussy dripping right above.  After what seemed like an eternity my dick started to soften and as it did naturally started backing out.  When only the head was left I pulled out of her with a gasp from her.  I didn't know what to expect after I pulled out but was pleasantly surprised to see I was only slimed and not stained.  In the 20 years since this first assfucking I've only gotten dirty a few times and she never prepares for anal.  To this day we don't use any lube other than her pussy juice and I've only fucked her to more than 2 anal orgasm once.  When I still had not cum after the second one she made me was her dick and fuck her pussy.


----------



## PlayingWithTheSun

Received, spontaneous, hated, agreed because I was stoned, and couldn't wait for it to be over.     I did not have an orgasm, he made such a mess I couldn't take laying there and had to shower.


----------



## vancity

must be lucky because my gf likes it, and we do it fairly frequently. She also sticks fingers in my ass and its awesome. dont be insecure and try it lol its great


----------



## dipitch

first time I didnt like it. I received and it was uncomfortable. then a few months later with more preparation in the meantime I did it again to the surprise of my boyfriend and it almost drove me insane it was that good. I think I came or at least for the whole duration felt like coming. it was great. he had quite the small/average dick size.


----------



## Bobsuruncle48

universalmind said:


> First time I tried, the guy like just put a finger up and the shock made me cry it huuuurt. Then with lots of lube there was some success in getting in but yeah it hurt so so so much. Eventually I was seeing this guy for a bit and I dunno we sexually just clicked and he was kinda fiddling around there and I just got the urge, he understood and no pain, not even lube, and it was amazing. Like I dunno I guess I was relaxed but it felt good in a whole other way. Like maybe the taboo was what made it sexy and dirty.... But ahhh I have always loved doggy.
> Its not meant to be enjoyable for chicks coz we dont have a prostate but fuck that shit try everything once hey.
> I've never had an orgasm (by myself or with anyone) so this wasnt an exception. Can girls come from anal alone? It seems unlikely.


My wife comes heavily when we have anal.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

"ow...ow...OW, OW, OW...FUCK YES!"


----------



## Lucy20

There is actually  a thread on my first time

I'm classy like that


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Does anal mean anything going up your bum & something that goes in & out OR does it include buttplugs & any form of anal stimulation?

As nobody knows who I actually am I feel I'm allowed to say about stuff I've done but I'm not sure what people actually call anal tbh.
The only time I've had something going in & out of my bum was to be blunt a form of BDSM rape imho, I really didn't ask OR expect what she did to me & I wasn't very pleased about it.  I've never been fucked since & I'm strill not happy about it to this day, I'm quite happy to use vibrating buttplugs though.


----------



## Nightrider19

Couldn't of been that bad, I went back for more


----------



## w01fg4ng

w01fg4ng said:


> I was about 17 and I had no idea what I was doing.
> 
> 
> It's old hat now.  Some foreplay and then just enough crisco to coat the head and most of the shaft is plenty to get things done right.


17 year old me hadn't figured out yet that he was versatile.

+10 years later, my new first time ...lol j/k but not really


----------



## Infernal

My first time was pretty awful.  I mean, the guy really tried to make it good for me but I couldn't relax and he just kind of "went for it" after the careful in-out cycle didn't work.

However some years later I ended up having incredible anal sex with a couple and have loved it ever since.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Infernal said:


> My first time was pretty awful.  I mean, the guy really tried to make it good for me but I couldn't relax and he just kind of "went for it" after the careful in-out cycle didn't work.
> 
> However some years later I ended up having incredible anal sex with a couple and have loved it ever since.


Did you get your ass torn up or bleed? Was it safe, or bare/raw or without any barriers?

Was the couple a male/female couple, or a male/male couple?


----------



## jose ribas da silva

it was a shit


----------



## Meth novice 79

FUCKING OUCH! 

Off my head on meth and juice, couldn’t stand up I was so out of it, still hit the damned roof upon entry.

No thanks man.


----------



## Infernal

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> Did you get your ass torn up or bleed? Was it safe, or bare/raw or without any barriers?
> 
> Was the couple a male/female couple, or a male/male couple?



Male and male.  It was with a condom though I'm not entirely sure it was with lube.  We were both largely inexperienced and it, unsurprisingly, turned me off on the idea for a few years.


----------



## Crackedout420

First time it went in once and I ended up crying in the fetal position until the paid left. Clearly didnt relax enough. Fast fwd years later to my current bf and the first anal experience was ok. I mean it feels good and weird at the same time and I have no idea if I enjoy it. But he does lol.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Crackedout420 said:


> First time it went in once and I ended up crying in the fetal position until the paid left. Clearly didnt relax enough. Fast fwd years later to my current bf and the first anal experience was ok. I mean it feels good and weird at the same time and I have no idea if I enjoy it. But he does lol.



Oh no! That sounds horrible. There is a pain that jolts throughout your entire body if someone goes in too hard and fast and doesn't know what he's doing.

My best anal ever was with some demonic fuck I met online who probably was plotting to sacrifice me in my sleep. That's when I didn't know any better.

You gotta take something to relax, like a benzo is excellent or some alcohol. Relax and he has to use lots of lube or vegetable oil as someone suggested, take it easy.


----------

